# Fertility Day e comunicazione



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

Da Annamaria Testa



[h=1]Fertility Day: provocazione, propaganda e niente informazione[/h]Con la comunicazione sul _Fertility Day _la ministra Lorenzin ha di certo ottenuto un risultato clamoroso in termini di crescita dell’attenzione al tema della denatalità nazionale. In comunicazione, però, “clamoroso” non sempre significa “positivo”. Anche i fallimenti possono fare clamore, e questo è proprio il nostro caso.Del Fertility Day e della campagna che lo promuove hanno parlato (malissimo) non solo i social media, ma tutte le testate italiane, sia online sia offline. E non solo le donne ma anche gli uomini. Nell’improbabile ipotesi che vi siate persi qualche aspetto dell’intera vicenda, potete leggere l’esauriente sintesi pubblicata dalla testata americana Quartz.
Le notizie date da Quartz vanno integrate con due dati che completano il quadro. Il sito del Fertility Day è stato oscurato a poche ore dal lancio in rete. Il costo complessivo per la realizzazione del progetto di comunicazione e per l’organizzazione delle iniziative territoriali è di 150.000 euro. Questa cifra non comprende né la realizzazione di spot televisivi o radiofonici (comunque in programma, a quanto afferma il ministero) né l’acquisto degli spazi pubblicitari.Della campagna e del vespaio che ha suscitato parlano anche l’agenzia Reuters, Mashable, la CBS e l’ABC,il NYPost e l’Australian, l’edizione internazionale dell’Huffington Poste l’International Business Times, il cui articolo viene ripreso da diverse altre testate in lingua inglese. La turbolenza mediatica attorno al Fertility Day di sicuro durerà ancora qualche giorno, sia in Italia sia all’estero.
Le conseguenze, invece, saranno a lungo termine: in comunicazione, gli episodi negativi pesano molto più di quelli positivi, e per compensare un fallimento ci vuole un successo molto, molto più grande. Viste le dimensioni di questo fallimento, riparare non sarà facile.Una prima nota: è curioso che una campagna che vuole invitare i cittadini ad approfondire, e a essere responsabili e consapevoli, sia stata condotta in modo così superficiale, inconsapevole e irresponsabile.
Quella sul Fertility Day non è la prima campagna fallimentare proposta dai nostri ministeri. Ci sono state, giusto per citare i casi che ho osservato più da vicino, le sconfortanti campagne per la promozione della lettura. Le imbarazzanti campagne per il turismo. Le campagne per la prevenzione dell’aids, tanto inutili quanto ipocrite. Possibile che i ministeri non riescano mai, mai, mai a imparare dagli errori?
Il motivo per cui quest’ultimo caso ha suscitato maggior clamore è facilmente intuibile: il tema trattato in maniera così maldestra ha sì importanti riflessi sociali, ma riguarda in primo luogo una dimensione sensibile, turbolenta e indiscutibilmente intima delle persone: è quella che Zauberei definisce una zona psicologicamente incandescente, in cui si intrecciano sessualità, amore, futuro, identità, libertà, le relazioni tra i sessi, il desiderio, la fiducia…
Sarebbe un motivo in più per procedere con delicatezza ed esattezza.È proprio il contrario di quanto fa il ministero. E il guaio non si rimedia, come sostiene la ministra Lorenzin in una sbrigativa intervista a Sky24, _rimodulando le immagini che sono state vissute come un’offesa.
_In comunicazione, quel che è importante è esattamente il vissuto. Non i contenuti in sé, ma il modo in cui le persone, attraverso la comunicazione, li percepiscono. Non le intenzioni, ma i risultati. Chi decide di comunicare non può accusare il suo pubblico di non aver capito. Deve prendersi la responsabilità di non essersi fatto capire.
Nella medesima intervista, la ministra aggiunge: _a noi non interessa in questo ministero, offendere. Interessa però provocare_. Ma perché mai, di grazia, provocare gli italiani dovrebbe essere il modo migliore per informarli sulle dinamiche della fertilità e per convincerli a fare più figli? E perché mai il ministero si prende la libertà di provocare, per poi stupirsi del fatto che le persone si offendano?Che razza di pensiero contorto e arrogante c’è dietro? Forse l’idea che gli italiani sono pigri, egoisti e avventati? Ehi… ma come la mettiamo con l’educazione sessuale assente nelle scuole? Con gli ostacoli posti alla fecondazione assistita, per i quali nel 2012 si è scomodata perfino la Corte Europea dei diritti umani? Con i consultori senza fondi? Come la mettiamo con le dimissioni in bianco? Con l’incertezza economica e il precariato? Con gli asili-nido che non ci sono? Con la persistente disparità? Facciamo finta di niente?
Perfino se, nel comportamento degli italiani, ci fosse effettivamente anche una componente di pigrizia e avventatezza, trattarli da pigri e avventati invece che informarli sul serio delle conseguenze è del tutto controproducente.Il presupposto che la comunicazione funzioni solo se “provoca”, così, a prescindere e in maniera greve e fine a se stessa, è infondato. In realtà, la comunicazione persuasiva funziona in modo opposto: come non mi stancherò mai di ripetere, persuadere è una pratica gentile, che rispetta le persone e tiene conto di ciò che credono, sentono e desiderano. Visti gli elementi di contesto elencati poco sopra, un po’ di delicatezza dovrebbe essere d’obbligo.
Questo non vuol dire che, anche quando tira in ballo temi sensibili come questo, la comunicazione dev’essere timida, o noiosa. Guardate per esempio che cos’hanno combinato in Danimarca.

	
	
		
		
	


	




Le origini del pensiero contorto e arrogante si ritrovano già nella prima pagina del lunghissimo e argomentato documento intitolato Piano Nazionale per la Fertilità. Dove leggiamo che gli obiettivi dell’iniziativa sono informare e sensibilizzare i cittadini, e offrire assistenza sanitaria qualificata. Questo non fa una piega.
Ritroviamo questi obiettivi anche nel capitolato tecnico del ministero, cioè nel documento che descrive come la comunicazione va eseguita. Nel quale leggiamo che il linguaggio dev’essere _coinvolgente, dinamico, complice, ma comunque istituzionale e scientifico_. E anche_ diretto, naturale, amichevole, quotidiano.
_Sarebbe un’eccellente impostazione. Peccato che nella comunicazione del Fertility Day, così com’è uscita, non ce ne sia traccia. Non c’è informazione. Non ci sono dati scientifici. Non c’è amichevolezza. Non c’è complicità. Non c’è neppure compostezza istituzionale.Ed eccoci al punto: nella stessa prima pagina del piano ministeriale leggiamo che si vuole _operare un capovolgimento della mentalità corrente volto a rileggere la Fertilità come bisogno essenziale non solo della coppia ma dell’intera società, promuovendo un rinnovamento culturale in tema di procreazione… dove la parola d’ordine sarà scoprire il “Prestigio della Maternità”.
_Nel capitolato tecnico ritroviamo anche quest’altro obiettivo, insieme all’indicazione che i messaggi dovranno _promuovere direttamente l’idea che la fertilità è un bene comune, promuovere la bellezza della maternità e della paternità…_Tutta questa roba c’è, eccome, nella campagna. Peccato che non si tratti di informazione fondata su dati di fatto, ma di opinioni espresse in modo ideologico, che in quanto tali portano fatalmente a una deriva propagandistica.
Il Prestigio della Maternità _non_ è un dato di fatto. Che la fertilità sia un bene comune, e a meno che il ministero non decida di nazionalizzare l’apparato riproduttivo degli italiani, non solo non è un dato di fatto, ma è un’affermazione priva di senso.
Il risultato è una comunicazione che, anche se il ministero dichiara di volerlo fare, rinuncia a informare e invece promuove un’ideologia. E lo fa utilizzando gli strumenti tipici della propaganda: _minaccia _(se non ti sbrighi non avrai figli! Se rinvii avrai un figlio solo, ammesso che arrivi!) _ricatto _(se non fai figli non sei un bravo cittadino!), _aggressività_ (datti una mossa!). Ed ecco anche perché molti hanno percepito quel più che vago profumo di ventennio.

	
	
		
		
	


	




In sintesi: se l’obiettivo era “provocare”, è stato raggiunto. Peccato che sia un obiettivo sterile, e non legittimo. E peccato che la sovrastruttura ideologica abbia del tutto oscurato la necessaria, virtuosa e fertile intenzione informativa.
Ma si riesce, tecnicamente, a informare su temi così complessi attraverso messaggi necessariamente semplici e sintetici come quelli pubblicitari? La risposta è “sì”. Non è facile, ma si può fare. Ci vuole pazienza, perché l’informazione va ridotta a piccole unità, ma si può fare. Ci vuole delicatezza, perché per ciascuna unità bisogna presentare un dato rilevante e spiegare una conseguenza in parole semplici e rispettose, ma si può fare.Un’ultima nota curiosa: il logo del Fertility Day mostra uno scodinzolante spermatozoo che entra in un cuore. C’è da sospettare che non solo sulle dinamiche della comunicazione efficace, ma anche sotto il profilo strettamente anatomico, al ministero abbiano le idee un po’ confuse.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Settembre 2016)

*...*

È una iniziativa talmente maldestra, ma talmente maldestra... Che il sospetto è che purtroppo sia volutamente maldestra...
I motivi?
Difficile dirlo, ne vedo due, a prima vista
O la Lofenzin vuol fottere Renzi, visto che è previsto un nuovo abbraccio con forza Italia, in prospettiva
Oppure devon passare delle tasse sottotraccia infilate in qualche decreto, e catalizzano l attenzione su questa cosa


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2016)

L'iniziativa sarà anche maldestra, ma è su un problema reale.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una iniziativa talmente maldestra, ma talmente maldestra... Che il sospetto è che purtroppo sia volutamente maldestra...
> I motivi?
> Difficile dirlo, ne vedo due, a prima vista
> O la Lofenzin vuol fottere Renzi, visto che è previsto un nuovo abbraccio con forza Italia, in prospettiva
> Oppure devon passare delle tasse sottotraccia infilate in qualche decreto, e catalizzano l attenzione su questa cosa


Il tema che ho proposto è la cattiva comunicazione.
Mi pare un po' complicata la tua ipotesi. Io credo che sia più semplice immaginare che avvenga, come ovunque, per incompetenza.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'iniziativa sarà anche maldestra, ma è su un problema reale.


Noi siamo discendenti di fenici, etruschi, turchi e poi celti, unni, vandali, e poi normanni, spagnoli, francesi austriaci, non capisco perché non dovremmo aggiungere africani del nord o dell'Africa nera, pachistani o cinesi.
Saranno tutti italiani se sapremo trasmettere il meglio della cultura che questo miscuglio ha prodotto arricchendosi con i nuovi contributi.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi siamo discendenti di fenici, etruschi, turchi e poi celti, unni, vandali, e poi normanni, spagnoli, francesi austriaci, non capisco perché non dovremmo aggiungere africani del nord o dell'Africa nera, pachistani o cinesi.
> Saranno tutti italiani se sapremo trasmettere il meglio della cultura che questo miscuglio ha prodotto arricchendosi con i nuovi contributi.


Intanto da buona sarda vado,dagli amici a bere un mirto, a dopo!


----------



## Skorpio (3 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tema che ho proposto è la cattiva comunicazione.
> Mi pare un po' complicata la tua ipotesi. Io credo che sia più semplice immaginare che avvenga, come ovunque, per incompetenza.


Si Brunetta, avevo inteso...
Ma se il tema da comunicare fosse un pretesto, la comunicazione è stata ottima, poiché palesemente strampalata in relazione al tema.

E con lo scopo di attrarre attenzione mediatica, di sicuro.

Per quel problema era più che sufficiente una buona informazione web sul sito del ministero, pubblicizzata con qualche spot prima dei TG, come in altri casi e per altri problemi è stato fatto.

Se davvero ci tenessero con tutto il cuore.. Per me

Non saprei se questo sia il caso, ma posso assicurarti, senza spingermi oltre, che politici di ben più basso rango di un ministro, fatte le debite proporzioni, elaborano situazioni e costruiscono "casi" con scopi del tutto estranei al problema apparentemente sollevato.


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tema che ho proposto è la cattiva comunicazione.
> Mi pare un po' complicata la tua ipotesi. Io credo che sia più semplice immaginare che avvenga, come ovunque, per incompetenza.


E le lasciamo in mano un ministero....uno a caso...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> E le lasciamo in mano un ministero....uno a caso...


Io mi riferivo all'incompetenza in merito alla comunicazione. Questo perché son evidenti i risultati e ne ha parlato la competente Testa.
Evito normalmente di dare dell'incompetente su cose su cui io non sono competente, se non osservando effetti disastrosi, come uno Schettino o un Bertolaso.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi siamo discendenti di fenici, etruschi, turchi e poi celti, unni, vandali, e poi normanni, spagnoli, francesi austriaci, non capisco perché non dovremmo aggiungere africani del nord o dell'Africa nera, pachistani o cinesi.
> Saranno tutti italiani se sapremo trasmettere il meglio della cultura che questo miscuglio ha prodotto arricchendosi con i nuovi contributi.


Si, siamo discendenti anche dagli italici, che abitavano questo lembo di terra perlomeno dal paleolitico, e tutti (ma proprio tutti) ovviamente veniamo dall' Africa, che è la culla della nostra specie. Ma una cosa che non capisco è perchè i figli debbano farli solo gli altri.
Il discorso comunque è complesso, e avrebbe anche poco a che fare con le nazionalità e le etnie e molto invece con le opportunità, le politiche e l' informazione.
Il controllo delle nascite constato che funziona bene solo da noi, ai disperati che si aggrappano ad un pezzo di legno pur di venire qui, dell' orologio biologico frrega un cazzo e niente viene investito a livello globale per quello che è il vero fattore che affoga tramite l'esplosione demograficaa decine di paesi nella merda.
Viene quasi da pensare che sia una cosa voluta. Schiavi, carne da cannone, forse è questo che serve ai signori della globalizzazione economica ad ogni costo.


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo all'incompetenza in merito alla comunicazione. Questo perché son evidenti i risultati e ne ha parlato la competente Testa.
> Evito normalmente di dare dell'incompetente su cose su cui io non sono competente, se non osservando effetti disastrosi, come uno Schettino o un Bertolaso.


E il ministro dovrebbe saper comunicare, come minimo. O servirsi di chi lo sa fare.
poi io sono prevenuta....
lei due gemelli a 44 anni li ha avuti,
Si presume sia esperta


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> E il ministro dovrebbe saper comunicare, come minimo. O servirsi di chi lo sa fare.
> poi io sono prevenuta....
> lei due gemelli a 44 anni li ha avuti,
> Si presume sia esperta


Lei penso che abbia capito che è meno facile di quello che si pensa essere fertili a abbia pensato a chi, come lei, può avere delle difficoltà.
Voglio dire che, non avendo fatto il ministro, ma neanche l'assessore, non so come funzioni un ministero e immagino che ci siano dei dirigenti che, una volta stabilita la linea politica, lavorino autonomamente, seguendo delle procedure. 
Ad esempio è noto che, almeno per il timore di gravidanze indesiderate, le donne vadano abbastanza presto a fare i controlli, mentre gli uomini, abolito il servizio militare, facciano raramente controlli dall'andrologo e si scoprano sterili magari a quarant'anni, per problemi trascurati.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'iniziativa sarà anche maldestra, ma è su un problema reale.


Hai ragione, il problema dell'infertilità (sia maschile che femminile) è reale, ma hanno scelto una strategia ed una forma comunicativa delirante.
Detto questo, non capisco cosa c'entrino le problematiche economiche, sociali e culturali sollevate da tanti critici, con il ricordare dal punto di vista sanitario che uno stile di vita (alcool, fumo, sedentarietà) o la stessa età, abbiano effetti negativi sulla fertilità. Il fatto è che un problema reale dovrebbe essere affrontato scientificamente da un ministero della sanità, e non da una cialtrona come 'sta tipa qui.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi siamo discendenti di fenici, etruschi, turchi e poi celti, unni, vandali, e poi normanni, spagnoli, francesi austriaci, non capisco perché non dovremmo aggiungere africani del nord o dell'Africa nera, pachistani o cinesi.
> *Saranno tutti italiani se sapremo trasmettere il meglio della cultura *che questo miscuglio ha prodotto arricchendosi con i nuovi contributi.


Nello scambio di informazioni, esiste la trasmissione ma anche la ricezione... per capirsi è fondamentale che il protocollo di base sia lo stesso.
Prova a trasmettere i tuoi valori laici e libertari ai musulmani, poi mi dirai.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nello scambio di informazioni, esiste la trasmissione ma anche la ricezione... per capirsi è fondamentale che il protocollo di base sia lo stesso.
> Prova a trasmettere i tuoi valori laici e libertari ai musulmani, poi mi dirai.


Che stress :carneval:
Provo a trasmettere i miei valori qui e... mi mordono la testa .
Eppure i miei sono quelli giusti :carneval:. Accidenti, sono proprio di coccio (io o gli altri?) :carneval:
Prova a condividere le tue idee laiche e libertarie con Buttiglione o Adinolfi


I valori, tra persone e gruppi sociali, ma anche genitori-figli, si vivono creando situazioni che fanno percepire benessere. Se questo accade vengono integrati nella propria matrice cognitiva e nel proprio insieme di valori, culturalmente determinato.
Io ho a che fare con musulmani tutti i giorni. Dalle amiche di mia figlia, nate qui, che hanno studiato qui, si sono laureate qui, si vestono come noi, alcune con il velo, altre no a conoscenti, ad altre che frequento per lavoro. Ma non saprei definirli come gruppo come non so definire i milanesi o i pugliesi o i sardi.
Anzi normalmente le amiche di mia figlia condividono su fb le frasi del "il milanese imbruttito", commentano la politica italiana da posizioni avanzate (non solo in merito al l'immigrazione) ma anche, per dire, sulle coppie omosessuali, sulla contraccezione ed altro.
E i loro genitori? Sono diversi come tutte le famiglie che per età o origine condividono cultura ed esperienze diverse.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che stress :carneval:
> Provo a trasmettere i miei valori qui e... mi mordono la testa .
> Eppure i miei sono quelli giusti :carneval:. Accidenti, sono proprio di coccio (io o gli altri?) :carneval:
> *Prova a condividere le tue idee laiche e libertarie con Buttiglione o Adinolfi*
> ...


Il fatto che loro due sono un (per fortuna) piccolo sottoinsieme di italiani, a differenza degli altri a cui mi riferivo 
Non dubito che le tue amiche muslim siano un campione "evoluto" del pensiero teocratico dell'Islam. Ma se pensi che ne siano anche un campione rappresentativo, sbagli. Ad ogni modo, se la società italiana futura sarà più libera, più tollerante, più pacifica di quella attuale, sarò pronto a rimangiarmi tutto :singleeye:


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2016)

Sia la campagna che certi tipi di commenti rammentano di come la politica sia ridotta alla complessità dialettica di Twitter.
Ho visto donne che mai avrebbero trovato un posto per un figlio nella loro vita scagliarsi contro questa campagna brandendo l'assenza di asili nido e la precarietà del lavoro, altre persone citare la crisi scrivendo dal loro Iphone.
Non mi riesce difficile ricordare che i miei genitori sono stati concepiti prima che finisse la guerra, o poco dopo.
Dai nonni ho avuto i racconti delle difficoltà per tirare su i nuovi arrivati, e tirare su includeva anche il dare da mangiare.
E c'erano ancora famiglie sfollate, altre che non avevano più la loro casa. 
Bisogni essenziali.
Sicuramente per tante persone delle ultime generazioni, compresa la mia, anche andare in campeggio è un disagio insormontabile, per cui il mancato aggiornamento all'ultimo Iphone può essere dal punto di vista sociale visto come invalidante e precludere il desiderio di figli.
Ma non ci credo neppure un po'.
Un tempo, quando l'Italia cresceva a ritmi sostenuti, i ruoli di genere erano ben definiti.
Mi dispiace che spesso si vedano nella donne del passato solo delle persone senza libertà e subordinate agli uomini. Io ho un ricordo diverso: ho in mente donne che dominavano il ruolo in cui si trovavano. Erano madri, nonne, mogli, ma anche operaie, mondine, contadine, mungitrici, maestre.
Partigiane, staffette.
Erano le donne che con gli uomini al fronte guidavano i tram e lavoravano "pesantemente" nelle industrie di allora.
Erano le donne che dominavano la vita sociale di ogni comunità, erano le loro voci che sentivi in giro per le strade, per le vie, per i cortili. 
Anche al cinema, nella commedia italiana, accanto a maschi che spesso erano guitti, cialtroni, millantatori di virtù, c'erano donne forti, sincere, dominanti, anche quando erano estremamente dolci e apparentemente fragili. 
Penso ai personaggi di Giulietta Masina, che emergevano nella loro complessità, o alla Magnani, o a Sophia Loren.
Questo per restituire alle donne dell'epoca, che facevano figli anche sotto i bombardamenti, una grandezza dimenticata. 
E molto ci sarebbe da dire anche sulle "palle" di chi in anni successivi lavorò per fare alle donne pari diritti.
E ora? Ora ti arriva il ministro che deve ricordare che la menopausa arriva, che bisogna sbrigarsi a fare figli ed è inutile lamentarsi se non arrivano per raggiunti limiti d'età.
Non mi intristisce la campagna in sé, ma che si sia arrivati a tanto. A una coglionata che dipinge le donne di oggi come incapaci di autodeterminazione, come esseri fragili, bisognosi di assistenza.
Peggio di 60 anni fa. Molto peggio. 
Soprattutto perché le donne oggi hanno fatto passi da gigante. Studiando, facendo carriera, e facendo spesso a meno anche di una famiglia, dei figli. 
Per scelta.
Perché in questa realtà dei ruoli liquidi va anche così.
Che si stia bene da soli. Che non si abbia voglia di fare figli. Che si preferisca vivere bene la propria vita senza darla ad altri, che si faccia sesso unicamente per piacere.
Giusto? Sbagliato?
E' così e basta. E ogni persona di fronte alle proprie scelte si deve assumere la responsabilità delle conseguenze.
Se i figli a 45 anni non dovessero arrivare, amen.
Non si può avere tutto dalla vita.
Io ho avuto il primo figlio a 39. 
Dopo ho capito veramente di avere fatto un errore. Che era una cosa tanto bella - diventare genitore - che potevo pensarci anche prima. Che non ci sarebbe stato lo spazio per un altro figlio.
Ci sono arrivato da solo. 
Purtroppo. 
Esiste quindi un problema di modelli nella nostra società che non spiegano.
Ma non è certo con coglionate alla Lorenzin che si raggiunge lo scopo. Non è parlando così a donne in gran parte laureate, o comunque con elevati titoli di studio, che si viene ascoltati.
O forse lo scopo lo ha davvero raggiunto, dato che siamo qui a parlarne.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il fatto che loro due sono un (per fortuna) piccolo sottoinsieme di italiani, a differenza degli altri a cui mi riferivo
> Non dubito che le tue amiche muslim siano un campione "evoluto" del pensiero teocratico dell'Islam. Ma se pensi che ne siano anche un campione rappresentativo, sbagli. Ad ogni modo, se la società italiana futura sarà più libera, più tollerante, più pacifica di quella attuale, sarò pronto a rimangiarmi tutto :singleeye:


Ho fatto un esempio di un campione che frequento da anni, di seconda generazione e che si considerano musulmani e rispettano alcune regole quali Ramadan e astensione dall'alcol.
Credi davvero che queste idee da loro condivise siano patrimonio della maggioranza degli italiani? Ho citato due elementi, ma avrei potuto dirne altri, che certamente sono su posizioni più che conservatrici, ma proprio restauratrici (tipo Controriforma o Congresso di Vienna:carneval addirittura contrari al divorzio e al diritto di aborto (favorevoli  all'aborto penso non ci sia nessuno).
Ma ho anche detto che frequento altre persone che non saprei definire per le loro idee solo perché musulmane proprio perché non lo posso fare non solo per i milanesi, ma neanche trai i condomini del mio palazzo o tra il gruppo politico di cui faccio parte.
In sintesi io contesto la definizione di musulmani come gruppo ideologicamente compatto, come quello di cattolici come compatto o anche di piddini, grillini, ingegneri, insegnanti, sportivi, traditori, traditi, amanti.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sia la campagna che certi tipi di commenti rammentano di come la politica sia ridotta alla complessità dialettica di Twitter.
> Ho visto donne che mai avrebbero trovato un posto per un figlio nella loro vita scagliarsi contro questa campagna brandendo l'assenza di asili nido e la precarietà del lavoro, altre persone citare la crisi scrivendo dal loro Iphone.
> Non mi riesce difficile ricordare che i miei genitori sono stati concepiti prima che finisse la guerra, o poco dopo.
> Dai nonni ho avuto i racconti delle difficoltà per tirare su i nuovi arrivati, e tirare su includeva anche il dare da mangiare.
> ...


:up:
Le nostre nonne erano tutte diverse e lo siamo anche noi.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto un esempio di un campione che frequento da anni, di seconda generazione e che si considerano musulmani e rispettano alcune regole quali Ramadan e astensione dall'alcol.
> Credi davvero che queste idee da loro condivise siano patrimonio della maggioranza degli italiani? Ho citato due elementi, ma avrei potuto dirne altri, che certamente sono su posizioni più che conservatrici, ma proprio restauratrici (tipo Controriforma o Congresso di Vienna:carneval addirittura contrari al divorzio e al diritto di aborto (favorevoli  all'aborto penso non ci sia nessuno).
> Ma ho anche detto che frequento altre persone che non saprei definire per le loro idee solo perché musulmane proprio perché non lo posso fare non solo per i milanesi, ma neanche trai i condomini del mio palazzo o tra il gruppo politico di cui faccio parte.
> In sintesi* io contesto la definizione di musulmani come gruppo ideologicamente compatto, come quello di cattolici come compatto o anche di piddini, grillini, ingegneri, insegnanti, sportivi, traditori, traditi, amanti*.


Io invece contesto il paragone tra la compattezza di fede (e della sua applicazione) tra musulmani, e tutti gli altri gruppi che hai citato. Che tra l'altro non si capisce nemmeno quale fattore aggregante dovrebbero avere (se non la fede in Gesù dei cattolici e quella in Matteo dei piddini).
Detto questo, basterà aspettare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io invece contesto il paragone tra la compattezza di fede (e della sua applicazione) tra musulmani, e tutti gli altri gruppi che hai citato. Che tra l'altro non si capisce nemmeno quale fattore aggregante dovrebbero avere (se non la fede in Gesù dei cattolici e quella in Matteo dei piddini).
> Detto questo, basterà aspettare.


Però io ho parlato di persone, varie e per motivi diversi, che frequento da anni.


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Le nostre nonne erano tutte diverse e lo siamo anche noi.


In questa pluralità però io avrei apprezzato una risposta univoca, che la rappresentasse.
Il rispondere che non si fanno figli perché "c'è la crisi, per la precarietà nel lavoro, per la mancanza di asili nido" è stato quasi come "giustificare", come se una donna dovesse vergognarsi di non desiderare di essere madre.
Il concetto che doveva emergere è che non si fanno figli perché si è liberi di non farli.
Punto.
Esistono, devono esistere,  madri convinte, orgogliose e contente del loro ruolo, e donne senza figli, altrettanto orgogliose della loro scelta. Ma soprattutto entrambe consapevoli del significato delle loro scelte, delle loro azioni, senza che una di loro debba giustificare a nessuno la propria scelta.
Questo era il messaggio che doveva uscire.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In questa pluralità però io avrei apprezzato una risposta univoca, che la rappresentasse.
> Il rispondere che non si fanno figli perché "c'è la crisi, per la precarietà nel lavoro, per la mancanza di asili nido" è stato quasi come "giustificare", come se una donna dovesse vergognarsi di non desiderare di essere madre.
> Il concetto che doveva emergere è che non si fanno figli perché si è liberi di non farli.
> Punto.
> ...


Sì. Però io direi coppie. Perché i figli si fanno in due e non è solo un problema femminile.

Io credo che i soldi che vengono spesi per i figli vengano percepiti come una sottrazione di risorse, sia livello famigliare sia a livello nazionale, e non un investimento sul futuro e questo riguarda anche il tempo e i sentimenti.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io ho parlato di persone, varie e per motivi diversi,* che frequento da anni*.


Non lo metto in dubbio. Ma questo non verifica nè falsifica il tuo ragionamento (nè il mio).
Ad ogni modo, non voglio certo accusare i praticanti della Sharia dei mali della nostra società, odierna e futura... quando si sostituisce alla cultura del necessario quella del desiderio, il tessuto sociale lentamente si disgrega, a prescindere da tutto il resto.
Loro semmai saranno il condimento finale, l'ultimo ingrediente.


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Hai ragione, il problema dell'infertilità (sia maschile che femminile) è reale, ma hanno scelto una strategia ed una forma comunicativa delirante.
> Detto questo, non capisco cosa c'entrino le problematiche economiche, sociali e culturali sollevate da tanti critici, con il ricordare dal punto di vista sanitario che uno stile di vita (alcool, fumo, sedentarietà) o la stessa età, abbiano effetti negativi sulla fertilità. Il fatto è che un problema reale dovrebbe essere affrontato scientificamente da un ministero della sanità, e non da una cialtrona come 'sta tipa qui.


E' vero.
Io contesto generalmente i copioni della storia che sembrano già scritti da una regia. Capisco che nessuno per il nostro futuro come società abbia delle ricette certe ma tutte le critiche che sono piovute a guardarle bene corrispondono al solito assioma: società occidentale decadente e secolarizzata - dove i figli li fanno solo le persone abbienti o al limite incoscienti - paesi in via di sviluppo vitali e capaci di esportare risorse umane - sostituzione sociale ed anagrafica progressiva dei decadenti e problematici europei con forze fresche in un meltig pot etnico e culturale sinonimo di ricchezza.
Le cose non penso debbano essere proprio così.

Mi sono chiesto più e più volte cosa penserebbe mio nonno o solo mio padre di tutto questo, un mio amico dice sempre che suo nonno gli sputerebbe in faccia. Ed io ho capito perchè, lo farebbe solo e unicamente per il fatto della identità perduta di questo vago paese, fatto di vaghe persone, con un vago ed incerto futuro, dove politici dalle vaghe capacità, riescono a combinare delle merdate certe, persino su problemi tutt'altro che vaghi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio. Ma questo non verifica nè falsifica il tuo ragionamento (nè il mio).
> Ad ogni modo, non voglio certo accusare i praticanti della Sharia dei mali della nostra società, odierna e futura... quando si sostituisce alla cultura del necessario quella del desiderio, il tessuto sociale lentamente si disgrega, a prescindere da tutto il resto.
> Loro semmai saranno il condimento finale, l'ultimo ingrediente.


E no. Il mio falsifica il tuo :carneval:
Se affermi che i musulmani, visti come una realtà uniforme, non sono laici (nel senso di separare la religione dallo stato) e non sono libertari e laici e io ti dimostro per esperienza il contrario, rompo l'uniformità di fatto.
Tra l'altro proprio parlando con loro ho scoperto diversità molteplici su molti piani, anche sul piano politico nei paesi d'origine, non solo in Italia.


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Il mio falsifica il tuo :carneval:
> Se affermi che i musulmani, visti come una realtà uniforme, non sono laici (nel senso di separare la religione dallo stato) e non sono libertari e laici e io ti dimostro per esperienza il contrario, rompo l'uniformità di fatto.
> Tra l'altro proprio parlando con loro ho scoperto diversità molteplici su molti piani, anche sul piano politico nei paesi d'origine, non solo in Italia.


Secondo te i pregiudizi verso i mussulmani che si stanno facendo largo nella nostra società da dove derivano?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E' vero.
> Io contesto generalmente i copioni della storia che sembrano già scritti da una regia. Capisco che nessuno per il nostro futuro come società abbia delle ricette certe ma tutte le critiche che sono piovute a guardarle bene corrispondono al solito assioma: società occidentale decadente e secolarizzata - dove i figli li fanno solo le persone abbienti o al limite incoscienti - paesi in via di sviluppo vitali e capaci di esportare risorse umane - sostituzione sociale ed anagrafica progressiva dei decadenti e problematici europei con forze fresche in un meltig pot etnico e culturale sinonimo di ricchezza.
> Le cose non penso debbano essere proprio così.
> 
> Mi sono chiesto più e più volte cosa penserebbe mio nonno o solo mio padre di tutto questo, un mio amico dice sempre che suo nonno gli sputerebbe in faccia. Ed io ho capito perchè, lo farebbe solo e unicamente per il fatto della identità perduta di questo vago paese, fatto di vaghe persone, con un vago ed incerto futuro, dove politici dalle vaghe capacità, riescono a combinare delle merdate certe, persino su problemi tutt'altro che vaghi.


Però vedi probabilmente voi pensate a nonni simili in un territorio in cui i fenomeni demo grafici erano rimasti piuttosto stabili. Se facessi questo discorso a 10 persone milanesi ci sarebbero 20 nonni e 20 nonne diversi a cui risalire.
Mi rendo conto che questi cambiamenti culturali sono percepiti diversamente non solo in zone diverse, ma in quartieri diversi e in realtà sociali diverse.
Nella stessa Milano ci sono zone della città in cui l'immigrazione interna ha  formato realtà sociali mobili e creative e altre in cui si sono formate enclave prevalentemente nordiche o meridionali chiuse e conservatrici.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo te i pregiudizi verso i mussulmani che si stanno facendo largo nella nostra società da dove derivano?


Dai media che enfatizzano le differenze e le amplificano. È accaduto anche per l'immigrazione interna. Era un tempo frequente leggere sui giornali titoli come "Calabrese accoltella la moglie " o "Arrestato scippatore napoletano" o anche "Sgominata banda di sfruttatori della prostituzione siciliani" Proviamo a sostituire a piacere con pakistano, rumeno, albanese.


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però vedi probabilmente voi pensate a nonni simili in un territorio in cui i fenomeni demo grafici erano rimasti piuttosto stabili. Se facessi questo discorso a 10 persone milanesi ci sarebbero 20 nonni e 20 nonne diversi a cui risalire.
> Mi rendo conto che questi cambiamenti culturali sono percepiti diversamente non solo in zone diverse, ma in quartieri diversi e in realtà sociali diverse.
> Nella stessa Milano ci sono zone della città in cui l'immigrazione interna ha  formato realtà sociali mobili e creative e altre in cui si sono formate enclave prevalentemente nordiche o meridionali chiuse e conservatrici.


Il fatto che io viva in un enclave è certo, qua poi si aggiungono persone che invece di spiegarci chi siamo si affannano a spiegarci cosa non siamo.

Demografia e natalità comunque sono strettamente correlati. Tempo fa parlavo con una persona che vive nei paraggi di Genova e che mi raccontava come in alcune zone del centro storico ormai la minoranza di italiani vivesse sentendosi sotto assedio e fosse ormai diventata (nella rossa Genova!) di destra. Mentre nei quartieri bene da cui deriva il consendo ed il potere politico, che non sono toccati in modo massiccio dall' immigrazione, le idee in proposito siano molto diverse.

Ritengo sia relativamente semplice essere coraggiosi e aperti quando si parla a distanza di sicurezza di problemi come questo, molto meno quando si è toccati direttamente dalle cose. Le guerre tra poveri sono il vero elemento che contraddistinguerà il futuro e ripeto, niente è scontato e le risposte non sono affatto già scritte.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E no. Il mio falsifica il tuo* :carneval:
> Se affermi che i musulmani, visti come una realtà uniforme, non sono laici (nel senso di separare la religione dallo stato) e non sono libertari e laici e io ti dimostro per esperienza il contrario, rompo l'uniformità di fatto.
> Tra l'altro proprio parlando con loro ho scoperto diversità molteplici su molti piani, anche sul piano politico nei paesi d'origine, non solo in Italia.


Karl Popper ti mangerebbe viva :carneval:
Non hai dimostrato assolutamente nulla, se non la tua lettura "ideologica" di un fenomeno. 
I musulmani, nella loro fede e nella sua applicazione, sono una realtà uniforme solo per brevità di sintesi... chiaramente nulla nell'universo è ontologicamente "realtà uniforme", figuriamoci il fenomeno umano.
Ci saranno tante musulmane che prendono la pillola, chissà quanti mariti devoti che osserveranno i loro diritti di donne come e più di un occidentale laico... e quindi? Che campione stai considerando? E' rappresentativo del fenomeno?


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Dai media che enfatizzano le differenze e le amplificano*. È accaduto anche per l'immigrazione interna. Era un tempo frequente leggere sui giornali titoli come "Calabrese accoltella la moglie " o "Arrestato scippatore napoletano" o anche "Sgominata banda di sfruttatori della prostituzione siciliani" Proviamo a sostituire a piacere con pakistano, rumeno, albanese.


E' esattamente il contrario... tutti i media o quasi sono schierati per farci digerire il fenomeno. Ma la gente lo sta vivendo sulla propria pelle... ovviamente, non i privilegiati, che vivono comodamente al riparo da ogni possibile conseguenza.
La cosa divertente e surreale e che se certi comportamenti e pretese fossero portate avanti dai cattolici, ci sarebbe (giustamente) un'insurrezione.


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai media che enfatizzano le differenze e le amplificano. È accaduto anche per l'immigrazione interna. Era un tempo frequente leggere sui giornali titoli come "Calabrese accoltella la moglie " o "Arrestato scippatore napoletano" o anche "Sgominata banda di sfruttatori della prostituzione siciliani" Proviamo a sostituire a piacere con pakistano, rumeno, albanese.


Perciò soltanto da una nostra visione distorta e pregiudizievole? Oppure esistono anche delle differenze culturali estremamente problematiche?


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' esattamente il contrario... tutti i media o quasi sono schierati per farci digerire il fenomeno. Ma la gente lo sta vivendo sulla propria pelle... ovviamente, non i privilegiati, che vivono comodamente al riparo da ogni possibile conseguenza.
> *La cosa divertente e surreale e che se certi comportamenti e pretese fossero portate avanti dai cattolici*, ci sarebbe (giustamente) un'insurrezione.


E' vero ma non credere che i creazionisti in USA non abbiano avuto i loro porci riscontri ad esempio sull' insegnamento di Darwin.


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio. Ma questo non verifica nè falsifica il tuo ragionamento (nè il mio).
> Ad ogni modo, non voglio certo accusare i praticanti della Sharia dei mali della nostra società, odierna e futura... *quando si sostituisce alla cultura del necessario quella del desiderio, il tessuto sociale lentamente si disgrega, a prescindere da tutto il resto.*
> Loro semmai saranno il condimento finale, l'ultimo ingrediente.


Se frequenti qualche "suk" metropolitano o anche solo gli imbarchi dei traghetti da Genova per il nordafrica, ti rendi conto che non vi sono differenze nella cultura del desiderio tra noi e loro.


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. *Però io direi coppie*. Perché i figli si fanno in due e non è solo un problema femminile.
> 
> Io credo che i soldi che vengono spesi per i figli vengano percepiti come una sottrazione di risorse, sia livello famigliare sia a livello nazionale, e non un investimento sul futuro e questo riguarda anche il tempo e i sentimenti.


La donna, sola, con la clessidra in mano non parlava alla coppia.
Un altro problema di questa campagna è che sembrava parlasse ai singoli.


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto che io viva in un enclave è certo, qua poi si aggiungono persone che invece di spiegarci chi siamo si affannano a spiegarci cosa non siamo.
> 
> Demografia e natalità comunque sono strettamente correlati. Tempo fa parlavo con una persona che vive nei paraggi di Genova e che mi raccontava come in alcune zone del centro storico ormai la minoranza di italiani vivesse sentendosi sotto assedio e fosse ormai diventata (nella rossa Genova!) di destra. Mentre nei quartieri bene da cui deriva il consendo ed il potere politico, che non sono toccati in modo massiccio dall' immigrazione, le idee in proposito siano molto diverse.
> 
> Ritengo sia relativamente semplice essere coraggiosi e aperti quando si parla a distanza di sicurezza di problemi come questo, molto meno quando si è toccati direttamente dalle cose. Le guerre tra poveri sono il vero elemento che contraddistinguerà il futuro e ripeto, niente è scontato e le risposte non sono affatto già scritte.


Sì.
Anni fa già notavamo che i più acerrimi nemici dell'immigrazione erano gli stessi immigrati del sud dei quartieri popolari dove i nuovi immigrati andavano a insediarsi.
C'erano i politici  che si domandavano come mai.
E distribuivano epiteti come "razzista" qua e là.
La gente si è rotta di chi non paga neppure le spese condominiali o l'affitto.
Quando vivi in un condominio così hai voglia a essere tollerante e aperto.
Tutte le tue frustrazioni - e negli ultimi anni hai motivi validi per averne - le condensi contro chi hai vicino.
E insieme ai politici mandi affanculo anche chi viene difeso da loro.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La donna, sola, con la clessidra in mano non parlava alla coppia.
> *Un altro problema di questa campagna è che sembrava parlasse ai singoli*.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se frequenti qualche "suk" metropolitano o anche solo gli imbarchi dei traghetti da Genova per il nordafrica, ti rendi conto che non vi sono differenze nella cultura del desiderio tra noi e loro.


io abito in un suk metropolitano, nell'antico quartiere fronte porto a Cagliari, è ho la fatiscente moschea sotto casa... tanto è vero che il venerdì, non potrei parcheggiare davanti al portone nemmeno volendo.
La cultura del desiderio non è la stessa, per loro fortuna sono ancora nella cultura della necessità (si parla del prosaico bene di consumo).
Per il resto, ci sono piccole differenze... ad esempio, quando esco con la mia compagna le permetto di camminarmi al fianco, e non dietro di qualche passo. Può anche darmi torto in pubblico. Chiaro sono solo piccole sciocchezze:carneval: che le nostrane progressiste, normalmente così giustamente attente ai comportamenti lesivi dei maschi autoctoni, minimizzeranno :singleeye:


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2016)

(per la campagna)


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E' vero ma non credere che i creazionisti in USA non abbiano avuto i loro porci riscontri ad esempio sull' insegnamento di Darwin.


Vero, i fondamentalisti protestanti americani sono dei bestioni che credono che l'universo sia stato creato 6000 anni fa... almeno i nostri hanno accettato qualche ipotesi scientifica più fondata


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2016)

Quoto [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] per i post passati e futuri


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> io abito in un suk metropolitano, nell'antico quartiere fronte porto a Cagliari, è ho la fatiscente moschea sotto casa... tanto è vero che il venerdì, non potrei parcheggiare davanti al portone nemmeno volendo.
> *La cultura del desiderio non è la stessa*, per loro fortuna sono ancora nella cultura della necessità (si parla del prosaico bene di consumo).
> Per il resto, ci sono piccole differenze... ad esempio, quando esco con la mia compagna le permetto di camminarmi al fianco, e non dietro di qualche passo. Può anche darmi torto in pubblico. Chiaro sono solo piccole sciocchezze, che le nostrane progressiste, normalmente così giustamente attente ai comportamenti lesivi dei maschi autoctoni, minimizzeranno :singleeye:


Non è ancora la stessa per motivi di disponibilità economica, ma dopo aver girato anni per i suk e i mercatini di Milano e non solo ti dico che la base è la stessa.
Con l'unica differenza che l'Iphone lo prendono di provenienza illecita (né più né meno come lo stereo per auto 30 anni fa per noi) quando non possono accedere alle rate come facciamo noi.
Comunque, sì, con gli adulti ci sono degli ostacoli comunicativi. 
Non è questione di mentalità. La sensazione, piuttosto, è che ti vedano come un'opportunità da sfruttare ogni volta.
Che tu sia uomo, per i soldi.
Che tu sia donna, per altro.
Giusto ieri ci siamo incazzati con un nordafricano che si era sbottonato i pantaloni per segarsi davanti a mia moglie.
Tanto per dire.
E' la seconda volta che capita.
Tante differenze (in positivo) con noi non riesco quindi a percepirle.


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> io abito in un suk metropolitano, nell'antico quartiere fronte porto a Cagliari, è ho la fatiscente moschea sotto casa... tanto è vero che il venerdì, non potrei parcheggiare davanti al portone nemmeno volendo.
> La cultura del desiderio non è la stessa, per loro fortuna sono ancora nella cultura della necessità (si parla del prosaico bene di consumo).
> Per il resto, ci sono piccole differenze... ad esempio, quando esco con la mia compagna le permetto di camminarmi al fianco, e non dietro di qualche passo. *Può anche darmi torto in pubblico.* Chiaro sono solo piccole sciocchezze, che le nostrane progressiste, normalmente così giustamente attente ai comportamenti lesivi dei maschi autoctoni, minimizzeranno :singleeye:


Le loro non possono? Minchia, mi conviene convertirmi.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Le loro non possono? Minchia, mi conviene convertirmi.


:rotfl: è quello che dicevo io, l'altro giorno... a noi poveri maschi italici conviene la conversione all'islam :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Le loro non possono? Minchia, mi conviene convertirmi.


Mio marito sono anni che dice che ha intenzione di convertirsi


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è ancora la stessa per motivi di disponibilità economica, ma dopo aver girato anni per i suk e i mercatini di Milano e non solo ti dico che la base è la stessa.
> Con l'unica differenza che l'Iphone lo prendono di provenienza illecita (né più né meno come lo stereo per auto 30 anni fa per noi) quando non possono accedere alle rate come facciamo noi.
> Comunque, sì, con gli adulti ci sono degli ostacoli comunicativi.
> *Non è questione di mentalità. La sensazione, piuttosto, è che ti vedano come un'opportunità da sfruttare ogni volta.*
> ...


l'avere è nel dna umano, l'essere solo nel cervello di poche anime pie illuminate da Allah, con buona pace di Fromm:singleeye: 
Davvero vi siete incazzati per così poco? :carneval:


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito sono anni che dice che ha intenzione di convertirsi


E tu cosa gli hai detto?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E tu cosa gli hai detto?


che mi separo prima della conversione :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (5 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> che mi separo prima della conversione :rotfl:



:rotfl:

Stasera lo dico alla mia, vediamo cosa mi dice. :rotfl:


----------



## danny (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'avere è nel dna umano, l'essere solo nel cervello di poche anime pie illuminate da Allah, con buona pace di Fromm:singleeye:
> Davvero vi siete incazzati per così poco? :carneval:


L'avere è nell'animo di tutti. Poi c'è chi si crede santo e vuole convertire il mondo, esportando religioni, democrazie e modelli economici.


----------



## Nobody (5 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'avere è nell'animo di tutti.* Poi c'è chi si crede santo e vuole convertire il mondo*, esportando religioni, democrazie e modelli economici.


e sono i più pericolosi...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Karl Popper ti mangerebbe viva :carneval:
> Non hai dimostrato assolutamente nulla, se non la tua lettura "ideologica" di un fenomeno.
> I musulmani, nella loro fede e nella sua applicazione, sono una realtà uniforme solo per brevità di sintesi... chiaramente nulla nell'universo è ontologicamente "realtà uniforme", figuriamoci il fenomeno umano.
> Ci saranno tante musulmane che prendono la pillola, chissà quanti mariti devoti che osserveranno i loro diritti di donne come e più di un occidentale laico... e quindi? Che campione stai considerando? E' rappresentativo del fenomeno?


Oh non stiamo parlando di una realtà scientifica in senso stretto ma sociale. 
Se insistete VOI a parlare di noi><loro e ti dico che per esperienza diretta non vi sono due fronti compatti se non quelli che vedete VOI, siete voi ideologici e io pragmatica. 
Io non sono la radical chic che parla guardando da lontano. Io parlo di contatti quotidiani. 
Certamente anche i contatti quotidiani non devono partire da pregiudizi, altrimenti si esaltano solo le differenze e le si vede come contrapposte.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se frequenti qualche "suk" metropolitano o anche solo gli imbarchi dei traghetti da Genova per il nordafrica, ti rendi conto che non vi sono differenze nella cultura del desiderio tra noi e loro.





danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Anni fa già notavamo che i più acerrimi nemici dell'immigrazione erano gli stessi immigrati del sud dei quartieri popolari dove i nuovi immigrati andavano a insediarsi.
> C'erano i politici  che si domandavano come mai.
> E distribuivano epiteti come "razzista" qua e là.
> ...


Bisogna vedere come si sono create queste situazioni. 
Anche  l'immigrazione interna degli anni sessanta e settanta aveva creato situazioni simili. È anche normale che chi ha lottato con le unghie e coi denti per affrancarsi da una situazione sociale ed economica negativa sia furente di vedersi riprecipitare in una situazione ancora peggiore. Però chi ha gli strumenti per capire le situazioni complesse può vedere altro e non attribuire a un gruppo, tra l'altro appunto definito compatto in base a un parametro (l'appartenenza religiosa) negando le molte altre appartenenze anche linguistiche oltre che culturali, la responsabilità e perfino la volontà di certe situazioni.
Ad esempio in un condominio che conosco bene esistono da vent'anni delle reti sopra le esposizioni esterne dei negozi per proteggerli dalla "caduta" di "cose" dalle finestre sovrastanti. Voglio dire che le ho viste io vent'anni fa. Ebbene adesso dicono che servono perché gli stranieri, che non c'erano vent'anni fa, sporcano.


----------



## danny (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere come si sono create queste situazioni.
> Anche  l'immigrazione interna degli anni sessanta e settanta aveva creato situazioni simili. È anche normale che chi ha lottato con le unghie e coi denti per affrancarsi da una situazione sociale ed economica negativa sia furente di vedersi riprecipitare in una situazione ancora peggiore. Però chi ha gli strumenti per capire le situazioni complesse può vedere altro e non attribuire a un gruppo, tra l'altro appunto definito compatto in base a un parametro (l'appartenenza religiosa) negando le molte altre appartenenze anche linguistiche oltre che culturali, la responsabilità e perfino la volontà di certe situazioni.
> Ad esempio in un condominio che conosco bene esistono da vent'anni delle reti sopra le esposizioni esterne dei negozi per proteggerli dalla "caduta" di "cose" dalle finestre sovrastanti. Voglio dire che le ho viste io vent'anni fa. Ebbene adesso dicono che servono perché gli stranieri, che non c'erano vent'anni fa, sporcano.


Si tende a ragionare per schemi e in questo i media contribuiscono creando contrapposizioni. Ci sono ampie fette della popolazione che si sentono e sono ignorate e frustrate. Il malcontento lo si indirizza facilmente contro una categoria definita e abbastanza visibile a tutti. I musulmani sicuramente non passano inosservati e possono servire adeguatamente allo scopo. Un welfare migliore, una giustizia più veloce e una maggiore redistribuzione delle ricchezze potrebbero  funzionare più di tanti proclami contro il razzismo. Come nel caso del Fertility Day i fenomeni vanno compresi, non stigmatizzati e basta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si tende a ragionare per schemi e in questo i media contribuiscono creando contrapposizioni. Ci sono ampie fette della popolazione che si sentono e sono ignorate e frustrate. Il malcontento lo si indirizza facilmente contro una categoria definita e abbastanza visibile a tutti. I musulmani sicuramente non passano inosservati e possono servire adeguatamente allo scopo. Un welfare migliore, una giustizia più veloce e una maggiore redistribuzione delle ricchezze potrebbero  funzionare più di tanti proclami contro il razzismo. Come nel caso del Fertility Day i fenomeni vanno compresi, non stigmatizzati e basta.


Del resto la criminalizzazione ha funzionato con gli ebrei che pure non erano tutti riconoscibili. :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh non stiamo parlando di una realtà scientifica in senso stretto ma sociale.
> Se insistete VOI a parlare di noi><loro e ti dico che per esperienza diretta non vi sono due fronti compatti se non quelli che vedete VOI, siete voi ideologici e io pragmatica.
> Io non sono la radical chic che parla guardando da lontano. Io parlo di contatti quotidiani.
> Certamente anche i contatti quotidiani non devono partire da pregiudizi, altrimenti si esaltano solo le differenze e le si vede come contrapposte.


I contatti quotidiani li ho anch'io con tanti di loro, e non sono mai partito da pregiudizi nella mia vita, ma mi baso su un minimo di realtà osservabile e vivibile, che non ho la pretesa sia oggettiva ma sempre relativa al mio sentire.
I fronti non sono mai compatti, ma se permetti c'è una bella linea di confine tra chi da per scontati certi diritti (e doveri) del vivere civile, e chi li nega. Tutto il resto è solo chiacchiera.


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Del resto la criminalizzazione ha funzionato con gli ebrei che pure non erano tutti riconoscibili. :unhappy:


Il razzismo biologico su cui si basavano i nazisti, con questo discorso c'entra zero. Fare certi accostamenti non ha senso... serve solo a criminalizzare chi non la pensa come te, ed è scorretto.


----------



## danny (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Del resto la criminalizzazione ha funzionato con gli ebrei che pure non erano tutti riconoscibili. :unhappy:


Gli ebrei però facevano parte della società, ne erano anzi un componente strutturale da secoli.
Qui invece abbiamo quella che per molti viene vissuta come un'invasione, ovvero un cambiamento rapido nella composizione della popolazione, in certi ambiti potenzialmente traumatico, capace di generare reazioni anche di angoscia, di paura.
Quartieri che fino a 20 anni fa parlavano italiano ora sono diventati una periferia nordafricana, sia nei volti che nel linguaggio, con, in alcuni casi, una presenza del genere maschile prevalente.
E' comprensibile che vi sia una certa resistenza al cambiamento e una visione negativa del futuro in tal senso.
Se a questo si accompagna il terrorismo di matrice islamica, è prevedibile un crescente aumento della intolleranza da parte delle varie popolazioni (italiana e non, perché l'intolleranza è presente anche nelle altre popolazioni immigrate). La polemica sul burkini nasce anche da questo, non solo da una questione di valori diversi.


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Gli ebrei però facevano parte della società, ne erano anzi un componente strutturale da secoli.
> Qui invece abbiamo quella che per molti viene vissuta come un'invasione, ovvero un cambiamento rapido nella composizione della popolazione, in certi ambiti potenzialmente traumatico, capace di generare reazioni anche di angoscia, di paura.
> Quartieri che fino a 20 anni fa parlavano italiano ora sono diventati una periferia nordafricana, sia nei volti che nel linguaggio, con, in alcuni casi, una presenza del genere maschile prevalente.
> E' comprensibile che vi sia una certa resistenza al cambiamento e una visione negativa del futuro in tal senso.
> Se a questo si accompagna il terrorismo di matrice islamica, è prevedibile un crescente aumento della intolleranza da parte delle varie popolazioni (italiana e non, perché l'intolleranza è presente anche nelle altre popolazioni immigrate). *La polemica sul burkini nasce anche da questo, non solo da una questione di valori diversi*.


La polemica del burkini è assolutamente strumentale. In mare c'è chi entra con la muta, chi col burkini. Proibirlo è ridicolo e pretestuoso, ed è lesivo della libertà altrui. Cosa diversa in piscina, ma solo per motivi igienici.
Qualunque religione o ideologia, se rispetta le leggi dello stato, dev'essere permessa e rispettata.


----------



## danny (6 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> La polemica del burkini è *assolutamente strumentale*. In mare c'è chi entra con la muta, chi col burkini. Proibirlo è ridicolo e pretestuoso, ed è lesivo della libertà altrui. Cosa diversa in piscina, ma solo per motivi igienici.
> Qualunque religione o ideologia, se rispetta le leggi dello stato, dev'essere permessa e rispettata.



Sì, e cavalca la paura.


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, e cavalca la paura.


Soprattutto, sposta l'attenzione dai problemi reali.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> I contatti quotidiani li ho anch'io con tanti di loro, e non sono mai partito da pregiudizi nella mia vita, ma mi baso su un minimo di realtà osservabile e vivibile, che non ho la pretesa sia oggettiva ma sempre relativa al mio sentire.
> I fronti non sono mai compatti, ma se permetti c'è una bella linea di confine tra chi da per scontati certi diritti (e doveri) del vivere civile, e chi li nega. Tutto il resto è solo chiacchiera.


Ma chi li dà per scontati e chi no?
Ma gli italiani sono tutti uguali?!
Io a tantissimi non voglio essere accomunata.
Ma è così per tutti. Capita di dire "Ah sei bulgaro? Anche quello dell'interno B." E vedere dallo sguardo che con quello dell'interno B il nostro interlocutore non vuole avere nulla a che fare. Ma anche a me se vogliono propormi dì relazionarmi con migliaia di milanesi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il razzismo biologico su cui si basavano i nazisti, con questo discorso c'entra zero. Fare certi accostamenti non ha senso... serve solo a criminalizzare chi non la pensa come te, ed è scorretto.


Era razzismo formalmente biologico che con la biologia nulla aveva a che fare. E sappiamo bene che per altri gruppi hanno fatto lo stesso.
È solo il fatto più eclatante di cui tutti abbiamo notizia, ma è avvenuto molte altre volte nella storia prima e dopo. E basta vedere il film sull'Isola di Pasqua. 
Non criminalizzo chi ha posizioni diverse dalle mie, evidenzio che il meccanismo della criminalizzazione funziona.
È stato usato e viene ancora usato contro gli italiani.


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era razzismo formalmente biologico che con la biologia nulla aveva a che fare. E sappiamo bene che per altri gruppi hanno fatto lo stesso.
> È solo il fatto più eclatante di cui tutti abbiamo notizia, ma è avvenuto molte altre volte nella storia prima e dopo. E basta vedere il film sull'Isola di Pasqua.
> Non criminalizzo chi ha posizioni diverse dalle mie, evidenzio che il meccanismo della criminalizzazione funziona.
> È stato usato e viene ancora usato contro gli italiani.


Ah, non era biologico? Allora non esisteva nemmeno il concetto di DNA, altrimenti l'avrebbero usato. Aveva a che fare eccome con la biologia, definendo gli ebrei una razza a parte, ed anzi avanzando la pretesa che fossero ontologicamente non appartenenti alla specie umana. Non so cos'altro si possa definire di più biologico.
No, la soluzione finale del problema ebraico per i presupposti ideologici da cui partiva, gli obiettivi che voleva raggiungere e la pianificazione "industriale" della sua messa in atto, si differenzia dagli altri eccidi di massa. Con questo non voglio dire che questi ultimi siano stati meno gravi.
Se assumi l'olocausto come termine di paragone, citandolo nel confronto dialettico del problema "immigrazione", criminalizzi eccome chi non la pensa come te.


----------



## bettypage (6 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ah, non era biologico? Allora non esisteva nemmeno il concetto di DNA, altrimenti l'avrebbero usato. Aveva a che fare eccome con la biologia, definendo gli ebrei una razza a parte, ed anzi avanzando la pretesa che fossero ontologicamente non appartenenti alla specie umana. Non so cos'altro si possa definire di più biologico.
> No, la soluzione finale del problema ebraico per i presupposti ideologici da cui partiva, gli obiettivi che voleva raggiungere e la pianificazione "industriale" della sua messa in atto, si differenzia dagli altri eccidi di massa. Con questo non voglio dire che questi ultimi siano stati meno gravi.
> Se assumi l'olocausto come termine di paragone, citandolo nel confronto dialettico del problema "immigrazione", criminalizzi eccome chi non la pensa come te.


Ma mica perchè non erano ariani li perseguiva....eddai


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi li dà per scontati e chi no?
> Ma gli italiani sono tutti uguali?!
> Io a tantissimi non voglio essere accomunata.
> Ma è così per tutti. Capita di dire "Ah sei bulgaro? Anche quello dell'interno B." E vedere dallo sguardo che con quello dell'interno B il nostro interlocutore non vuole avere nulla a che fare. Ma anche a me se vogliono propormi dì relazionarmi con migliaia di milanesi.


Non sono tutti uguali, le varianti esistono in qualunque insieme tu voglia considerare... non esistono sistemi omogenei.
Ma la repubblica riconosce certi valori e proclama certe leggi che sanciscono diritti e doveri che devono valere per tutti. Te compresa, anche se non vuoi essere accomunata... ci sono "attuatori" (parlamento, tribunali, forze dell'ordine, pubblica opinione), che danno coesione sociale e ti vincolano ad un processo dinamico interconnesso comune. 
Questo sistema dev'essere condiviso da chiunque ci voglia entrare.
Non è così difficile.


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma mica perchè non erano ariani li perseguiva....eddai


Perchè erano ebrei. E se non portavi un certificato familiare che provasse la purezza del sangue, finivi nelle camere a gas. E' storia, eh...


----------



## bettypage (6 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Perchè erano ebrei. E se non portavi un certificato familiare che provasse la purezza del sangue, finivi nelle camere a gas. E' storia, eh...


Ah non perchè la comunità ebraica detiene e deteneva il potere economico mondiale e il pazzoide con i baffetti voleva una scusa per attacarli?


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ah non perchè la comunità ebraica detiene e deteneva il potere economico mondiale e il pazzoide con i baffetti voleva una scusa per attacarli?


ma questa enorme sciocchezza da dove ti arriva? Ma sei seria? Hanno massacrati milioni di tranquilli borghesi integrati nella società europea... professori, militari, sarti, musicisti, negozianti. Dove sarebbe il potere economico in questi poveri cristi? O ti risulta che i Rockefeller o i Rothscildh siano stati toccati?


----------



## bettypage (6 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma questa enorme sciocchezza da dove ti arriva? Ma sei seria? Hanno massacrati milioni di tranquilli borghesi integrati nella società europea... professori, militari, sarti, musicisti, negozianti. Dove sarebbe il potere economico in questi poveri cristi? O ti risulta che i Rockefeller o i Rothscildh siano stati toccati?


Me lo sono inventato. Comunque sono stati deportati anche zingari e omosessuali. Per fare un po' di pulizia etnica già che c'era


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Me lo sono inventato. Comunque sono stati deportati anche zingari e omosessuali. Per fare un po' di pulizia etnica già che c'era


Stesso razzismo biologico. Subumani i primi, portatori di tare degenerative i secondi. Se leggi Hitler e il nazismo magico dello storico Giorgio Galli, lo spiega.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ah, non era biologico? Allora non esisteva nemmeno il concetto di DNA, altrimenti l'avrebbero usato. Aveva a che fare eccome con la biologia, definendo gli ebrei una razza a parte, ed anzi avanzando la pretesa che fossero ontologicamente non appartenenti alla specie umana. Non so cos'altro si possa definire di più biologico.
> No, la soluzione finale del problema ebraico per i presupposti ideologici da cui partiva, gli obiettivi che voleva raggiungere e la pianificazione "industriale" della sua messa in atto, si differenzia dagli altri eccidi di massa. Con questo non voglio dire che questi ultimi siano stati meno gravi.
> Se assumi l'olocausto come termine di paragone, citandolo nel confronto dialettico del problema "immigrazione", criminalizzi eccome chi non la pensa come te.


Non biologico nei fatti, non c'è il gene dell'ebraismo, non che non lo fosse ideologicamente.
L'unicità della Shoa io la riconosco. È il meccanismo della criminalizzazione dei gruppi che è avvenuta molte volte e sta avvenendo anche adesso.


----------



## spleen (6 Settembre 2016)

C'è chi ha accostato il nazismo come ideologia alle posizioni più oltranziste dell' Islam.
Capisco che i mussulmani non siano tutti uguali ma a volte mi sembra che essere tolleranti verso certe posizioni sia come essere negazionisti verso l' olocausto.
Allora o si è chiari, e per chiarezza intendo che si dice senza se e senza ma che chi viene qui deve (ripeto) deve attenersi alle regole di tolleranza, democrazia e rispetto oppure si rispedisce al suo paese.

E' una questione di sovranità, in questo disgraziato paese in saldo, colabrodo che nessuno si sogna di far rispettare, non di civiltà, come qualcuno dice. E è questo il principale motivo per cui se tornassero i nostri nonni che magari si sono fatti la resistenza e si sono spezzati la schiena per ricostruire dalle macerie un paese ci sputerebbero in faccia, come dice il mio amico.

Stabiliamolo comunque una volta per tutte, quali sono le regole negoziabili. La democrazia? Il rispetto e l'autodeterminazione della donna? La libertà di espressione? Cosa? 
Vorei far notare come questi appena elencati siano valori ampiamente sbandierati a sinistra, mica da dei retrivi cattofascisti.


----------



## spleen (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non biologico nei fatti, non c'è il gene dell'ebraismo, non che non lo fosse ideologicamente.
> L'unicità della Shoa io la riconosco. È il meccanismo della criminalizzazione dei gruppi che è avvenuta molte volte e sta avvenendo anche adesso.


Ecco, per me il gruppo degli aderenti e anche dei sostenitori dell' IS, sono come i nazisti. 
Criminali.
Sono una associazione criminale che professa una ideologia criminale.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, per me il gruppo degli aderenti e anche dei sostenitori dell' IS, sono come i nazisti.
> Criminali.
> Sono una associazione criminale.


Certo. Ma dici, diciamo nazisti, non tedeschi e credo che tra tutti i sostenitori di Hitler, compresi ragazzini imberbi, ci saranno state persone che non avevano chiaro dove si sarebbe arrivati. 
Ed è lo stesso. Per me è assurdo vedere un gruppo, anche piccolo, come un'unità indifferenziata figuriamoci milioni di persone in modo compatto.


----------



## spleen (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Ma dici, diciamo nazisti, non tedeschi e credo che tra tutti i sostenitori di Hitler, compresi ragazzini imberbi, ci saranno state persone che non avevano chiaro dove si sarebbe arrivati.
> Ed è lo stesso. Per me è assurdo vedere un gruppo, anche piccolo, come un'unità indifferenziata figuriamoci milioni di persone in modo compatto.


Per me è chiara una cosa, che col piffero tutte le ideologie e le religioni sono uguali e bisognerebbe anche avere il coraggio, coraggio che la sinistra italiana non ha mai avuto, di affermare con chiarezza che quelli che ho elencato prima sono dei valori di fronte ai quali non c'è islam o interpretazioni o tradizioni che tengano, così come era stato fatto a suo tempo con la chiesa cattolica.
Avere il coraggio di ripulire i ghetti che si sono creati dalle mele marce invece di cullarsi nell' illusoria idea che il melting pot anzi che il casino che ne è uscito sia una arricchimento.
E sta cosa si è vista e si vede bene, una intera generazione è stata lasciata in balia della retorica populista della destra perchè non si è avuto il coraggio di dire fino in fondo che la legalità è un valore primario e non un accessorio sociale.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me è chiara una cosa, che col piffero tutte le ideologie e le religioni sono uguali e bisognerebbe anche avere il coraggio, coraggio che la sinistra italiana non ha mai avuto, di affermare con chiarezza che quelli che ho elencato prima sono dei valori di fronte ai quali non c'è islam o interpretazioni o tradizioni che tengano, così come era stato fatto a suo tempo con la chiesa cattolica.
> Avere il coraggio di ripulire i ghetti che si sono creati dalle mele marce invece di cullarsi nell' illusoria idea che il melting pot anzi che il casino che ne è uscito sia una arricchimento.
> E sta cosa si è vista e si vede bene, una intera generazione è stata lasciata in balia della retorica populista della destra perchè non si è avuto il coraggio di dire fino in fondo che la legalità è un valore primario e non un accessorio sociale.


Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di governare per evitare i ghetti.


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non biologico nei fatti, non c'è il gene dell'ebraismo, non che non lo fosse ideologicamente.
> L'unicità della Shoa io la riconosco. È il meccanismo della criminalizzazione dei gruppi che è avvenuta molte volte e sta avvenendo anche adesso.


Ma dai. Non c'è il gene dell'ebraismo? Peccato che allora non si conoscessero i geni. Bisognava dirlo a chi ti cercava il marchio nel sangue.
Adesso è tutta un'altra storia.


----------



## Nobody (6 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di governare per evitare i ghetti.


Questo è vero.


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è chi ha accostato il nazismo come ideologia alle posizioni più oltranziste dell' Islam.
> Capisco che i mussulmani non siano tutti uguali ma a volte mi sembra che essere tolleranti verso certe posizioni sia come essere negazionisti verso l' olocausto.
> Allora o si è chiari, e per chiarezza intendo che si dice senza se e senza ma che chi viene qui deve (ripeto) deve attenersi alle regole di tolleranza, democrazia e rispetto oppure si rispedisce al suo paese.
> 
> ...


I nostri nonni citerebbero la Ciociara e i Cef.
Chi ci è passato.


----------



## Ecate (8 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ah non perchè la comunità ebraica detiene e deteneva il potere economico mondiale e il pazzoide con i baffetti voleva una scusa per attacarli?


Dopo aver letto questa merda, [MENTION=5887]TradiAdmin[/MENTION] ti chiedo per cortesia fammi il favore di cancellarmi


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto questa merda, @_TradiAdmin_ ti chiedo per cortesia fammi il favore di cancellarmi


Credo di aver compreso le ragioni della tua obiezione, ma ritengo che vi sia stato da parte di Bettypage un errore in buona fede per mancata conoscenza dei fatti storici.
Sarebbe interessante piuttosto che tu spiegassi l'errore insito nell'affermazione di Betty, perché può essere utile - e secondo me necessario - a tutti approfondire la questione.


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

Danny forse siamo OT. 
Ecate, cosa ti urta, la superficialità delle affermazioni? 
Comunque è da dire che il protocollo dei savi di Sion primariamente è un falso storico, così come affermare che le leve del potere economico siano in mano agli ebrei. Non ci sono solo ebrei ricchi, la stragrande maggioranza al tempo di Hitler viveva come il resto della popolazione, in Russia addirittura erano sottoproletariato.

La storia degli ebrei in Europa è lunga duemila anni, consiglio un libro di Calimani: -Storia dell' ebreo errante- che spiega bene le vicende di questo popolo, non è un libro facile, ha un linguaggio poco scorrevole ma è esauriente.
Calimani poi è una fonte competente, dal momento che abita a Venezia, parla dei suoi avi e credo abiti ancora nel ghetto nuovo.


----------



## bettypage (8 Settembre 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Dopo aver letto questa merda, [MENTION=5887]TradiAdmin[/MENTION] ti chiedo per cortesia fammi il favore di cancellarmi


Curiosità..non scrivi da settimane e putacaso l unico post che commenti è una sintesi estrema sui poveri ebrei in un thread sul fertlity day? E la tua sensibilità ti porta a cancellarti per due righe del genere?
Sono costernata.
Prego tu voglia accettare le mie scuse per aver rivelato che dietro ogni conflitto si usano scuse ideologiche per colpire poteri economici.

Inviterei gli astanti a cambiare l avatar con la scritta "je suis ecate"

Pensa, quello sfigato di mio nonno è morto in campo di concentramento ma non essendo ebreo non lo ricordano mai nelle commemorazioni.

Se poi ci degnerai ancora della tua ricca presenza, senza lasciarci orfani e soli con le tue esuvie mi piacerebbe disquisire su Gaza.

Shabbat shalom


----------



## danny (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny forse siamo OT.
> *Ecate, cosa ti urta*?
> Comunque è da dire che il protocollo dei savi di Sion primariamente è un falso storico, così come affermare che le leve del potere economico siano in mano agli ebrei. Non ci sono solo ebrei ricchi, la stragrande maggioranza al tempo di Hitler viveva come il resto della popolazione, in Russia addirittura erano sottoproletariato.
> 
> ...



Beh, quello che ha scritto Bettypage è errato dal punto di vista storico in relazione alla shoah (ma c'è anche il Porajmos che contò almeno mezzo milione di morti e lo sterminio dei gay, anche qui numeri non da poco).
Hitler non cercava scuse: era antisemita, razzista e credeva nella supremazia della razza ariana e nella sua potenzialità di dominare il mondo. Ci ha scritto anche un libro su questo. E, giustamente, gli ebrei non erano certo solo ricchi, ce n'erano e ce ne sono di tutti i censi. 
L'antisemitismo trovava consenso anche nell'attribuire colpe agli ebrei dal punto di vista economico.
Ma secondo Hitler la loro presenza poteva contaminare la purezza della futura razza dominante, così come zingari, omosessuali, e altre persone che potevano contaminare la purezza della razza dominante.
Complice la crisi economica, in questo criminale si riposero le speranze di chi sperava solo in un miglioramento delle condizioni di vita o in una ripresa industriale.
Il consenso nacque attorno a questo, inizialmente. 
Dai racconti di alcuni amici ebrei, non tutti loro erano consapevoli delle conseguenze di quella che Hitler chiamava la soluzione finale. Qualcuno fuggì quando si poteva ancora fuggire. Gli altri dovettero restare e subire. All'inizio sembrava anche loro come a tanti tedeschi (e italiani) una cosa troppo assurda per essere realizzata.
Un po' come se ci dicessero ora che Salvini vuole sterminare i musulmani italiani. 
O che i musulmani vogliono conquistare l'Europa.
Chi potrebbe crederci, realmente?
Anche all'epoca c'era chi motivava l'antisemitismo di Hitler nella necessità di trovare un capro espiatorio.
Tutte cose che consentirono a Hitler di proseguire tranquillamente per la sua strada.
Tutti errori.
Spero a mia volta di non avere sbagliato.
Siamo OT ormai da pagine. Il thread non era neppure sull'immigrazione....


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, quello che ha scritto Bettypage è errato dal punto di vista storico in relazione alla shoah.
> Hitler non cercava scuse: era antisemita e credeva nella supremazia della razza ariana e nella sua potenzialità di dominare il mondo. Ci ha scritto anche un libro su questo. E, giustamente, gli ebrei non erano certo solo ricchi, ce n'erano e ce ne sono di tutti i censi.
> L'antisemitismo trovava consenso anche nell'attribuire colpe agli ebrei dal punto di vista economico.
> Ma secondo Hitler la loro presenza poteva contaminare la purezza della futura razza dominante, così come zingari, omosessuali, e altre persone che potevano contaminare la purezza della razza dominante.
> ...


Beh mi sembra che quello che scrivi sia tutto esatto, per quanto ti posso garantire che c'è una larga fetta della popolazione che sul neretto ci crede, e più o meno sommessamente pure lo dice. 

Quello che mi propongo di dire è però questo: Gli uomini sono tutti uguali, non esistono razze, la genetica moderna ha ampiamente dimostrato che dentro una compagine che sembra omogenea ci sono più differenze che non tra colori di pelle e provenienze geografiche diverse, perciò il razzismo è una colossale baggianata.
Quello che invece conta ed è evidentissimo sono le differenze di natura culturale. Su queste è necessario confrontarsi e dibattere, ed io affermo anche arrivare ad affermare dei principi imprescindibili.
La lotta è sui memi, non sui geni, dice mio amico, semplificando al massimo, con efficacia.

Per Bettipage:
Scusami ma non condivido alcune affermazioni, Gaza non giustifica l'olocausto, la politica di un paese non puo essere presa nè a scusa nè ad esempio per giustificare giudizi di sorta su un popolo. Cosa dovremmo dire dei tedeschi allora?
In Storia si dovrebbero separare gli eventi, da inserire sempre nei contesti, se prendiamo delle scorciatoie non arriviamo alla verità. Lo sterminio degli ebrei non è meno grave perchè viene celebrato invece quello di tuo nonno no, ( in tanti abbiamo avuto parenti nei lager). Affermare che gli ebrei hanno avuto o hanno le redini dell' economia, oltre a non essere vero storicamente è pericoloso perchè in qualche modo giustifica o rende meno gravi azioni contro di loro.
Il più grande genocidio della storia non è quello degli Ebrei, nè quello degli armeni, nè quelli perpetrati in URSS o Cina, è stato quello portato a termine dalle cristianissime popolazioni auropee a danno dei nativi americani e africani, della cui gravità pochi storicamente sono realmente consapevoli.
(Quando dico cristianissime intendo includere anche i protestanti, tanto inclini a criticare i cattivissimi e intolleranti cattolici, quanto a comportarsi peggio di loro con i pellerossa.)
In my opinion.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

A me sembra un O.T. interessante.
Ognuno di noi ha pregiudizi, conoscenze storiche e anche idee sul presente che hanno necessità di essere chiarite.
Quando "difendo" i musulmani, ad esempio, vengo automaticamente considerata anti-sionista, invece, pur distinguendo tra sionismo ed ebraismo, non sono neppure anti-sionista. 
Del resto sarebbe come essere anti-lombarda per le posizioni leghiste. Tra l'altro credo che bisogna comprendere le problematiche a cui la lega dà risposta.
Un tempo cadevo nell'errore di sottovalutarmi per cui ero sicura che tutti sapessero quello che sapevo io, perché, considerandomi ignorante, pensavo che le mie letture fossero comuni. A parte che erano tempi in cui sembrava (sembrava :mexican che tutti avessero letto Il Capitale e Gramsci e poi altri autori che erano considerati imprescindibili. Poi ho capito che io non ero poi così ignorante e che non tutti leggono tutto.
Quindi chiarire alcune cose credo che sia interessante e magari stimolare letture illuminanti.
E questo forse attiene alla comunicazione e non è quindi O.T. non stiamo parlando di panini.


----------



## bettypage (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh mi sembra che quello che scrivi sia tutto esatto, per quanto ti posso garantire che c'è una larga fetta della popolazione che sul neretto ci crede, e più o meno sommessamente pure lo dice.
> 
> Quello che mi propongo di dire è però questo: Gli uomini sono tutti uguali, non esistono razze, la genetica moderna ha ampiamente dimostrato che dentro una compagine che sembra omogenea ci sono più differenze che non tra colori di pelle e provenienze geografiche diverse, perciò il razzismo è una colossale baggianata.
> Quello che invece conta ed è evidentissimo sono le differenze di natura culturale. Su queste è necessario confrontarsi e dibattere, ed io affermo anche con convinzione affermare dei principi imprescindibili.
> ...


Vorrei stare a parlarne ampiamente perchè interessante l argomento ma devo fare le valigie
Dico che ci sono genocidi VIP e altri sfigati cosa appena ribadita da te
Sul potere economico degli ebrei mica ho detto che sono gli unici, dico che sono influenti.
sono una comunità chiusa e compatta, molto coesa e questo li rende molto forti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh mi sembra che quello che scrivi sia tutto esatto, per quanto ti posso garantire che c'è una larga fetta della popolazione che sul neretto ci crede, e più o meno sommessamente pure lo dice.
> 
> Quello che mi propongo di dire è però questo: Gli uomini sono tutti uguali, non esistono razze, la genetica moderna ha ampiamente dimostrato che dentro una compagine che sembra omogenea ci sono più differenze che non tra colori di pelle e provenienze geografiche diverse, perciò il razzismo è una colossale baggianata.
> Quello che invece conta ed è evidentissimo sono le differenze di natura culturale. Su queste è necessario confrontarsi e dibattere, ed io affermo anche arrivare ad affermare dei principi imprescindibili.
> ...


A proposito di educazione (ho aperto un thread su quella sentimentale) mio padre aveva la capacità di porre le questioni in modo problematico.
Quando in Italia ci si indignava per la discriminazione razziale negli USA, lui diceva: è facile non essere razzisti se non è il tuo vicino e non disturba te. Questo non giustificava il razzismo, ma faceva capire che non era una questione di bravi e cattivi, ma si trattava di problemi complessi e che i  "fastidi" vanno capiti. Oltretutto è sui fastidi che si fondano le discriminazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vorrei stare a parlarne ampiamente perchè interessante l argomento ma devo fare le valigie
> Dico che ci sono genocidi VIP e altri sfigati cosa appena ribadita da te
> Sul potere economico degli ebrei mica ho detto che sono gli unici, dico che sono influenti.
> sono una comunità chiusa e compatta, molto coesa e questo li rende molto forti.


Ecco questo è un pregiudizio che attribuisce a un gruppo un atteggiamento univoco.


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra un O.T. interessante.
> Ognuno di noi ha pregiudizi, conoscenze storiche e anche idee sul presente che hanno necessità di essere chiarite.
> Quando "difendo" i musulmani, ad esempio, vengo automaticamente considerata anti-sionista, invece, pur distinguendo tra sionismo ed ebraismo, non sono neppure anti-sionista.
> Del resto sarebbe come essere anti-lombarda per le posizioni leghiste. *Tra l'altro credo che bisogna comprendere le problematiche a cui la lega dà risposta.*
> ...


Si, è la sostanza di quello che ho affermato i giorni scorsi. Perchè se è chiaro che le risposte sono sbagliate le domande rimangono insolute. (Ed è nelle risposte sbagiate a problemi reali che si vede la pochezza politica di personaggi come quello che hai citato).

Tempo fa ho assistito con costernazione ad uno dei soliti pseudo dibattiti televisivi, dove domande di sicurezza e di legalità da parte di alcuni cittadini venivano liquidate col solito generico - Richiestei razziste- Ora, io avevo ascoltato molto bene quello che chiedevano le persone ed era buonsenso, non cazzate. 
Si preferisce non rispondere quando non si hanno risposte da dare o quando si vogliono nascondere le risposte che effettivamente si danno, cioè niente.

Sul fatto della cultura, sì, tutti abbiamo una formazione ma siamo ignoranti su qualcosa, è il buonsenso e la volontà di capire e non chiudersi dentro quello che pensiamo che dovrebbe fare la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, è la sostanza di quello che ho affermato i giorni scorsi. Perchè se è chiaro che le risposte sono sbagliate le domande rimangono insolute. (Ed è nelle risposte sbagiate a problemi reali che si vede la pochezza politica di personaggi come quello che hai citato).
> 
> Tempo fa ho assistito con costernazione ad uno dei soliti pseudo dibattiti televisivi, dove domande di sicurezza e di legalità da parte di alcuni cittadini venivano liquidate col solito generico - Richiestei razziste- Ora, io avevo ascoltato molto bene quello che chiedevano le persone ed era buonsenso, non cazzate.
> Si preferisce non rispondere quando non si hanno risposte da dare o quando si vogliono nascondere le risposte che effettivamente si danno, cioè niente.
> ...


Alle ultime amministrative una candidata sindaco ha detto cose reali, tipo che nella cittadina la criminalità è pari alle altre città, in costante calo e che pure in tempi passati, peggiori, quando lei era giovane e bella, aveva sempre girato liberamente.
Ovviamente è stata massacrata.
Errore di comunicazione.
Poi è stata eletta lo stesso. Ma gli altri erano peggio.


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alle ultime amministrative una candidata sindaco ha detto cose reali, tipo che nella cittadina la criminalità è pari alle altre città, in costante calo e che pure in tempi passati, peggiori, quando lei era giovane e bella, aveva sempre girato liberamente.
> Ovviamente è stata massacrata.
> Errore di comunicazione.
> Poi è stata eletta lo stesso. *Ma gli altri erano peggio.*


Scegliere il meno peggio farà anche schifo ma è una esigenza che mantiene viva la democrazia, che non si nutre certo di qualunquismo o di disinteresse.
Purtroppo spesso la gente è colpita dagli errori di comunicazione, non dalla sostanza e la praticabilità delle proposte.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

Mi verrebbe voglia di postare il discorso del re di Norvegia, a questo punto 
il  concetto resta quello : agevolare l'accoglienza e l'integrazione nonché il rispetto delle culture  e delle religioni, tutte


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco questo è un pregiudizio che attribuisce a un gruppo un atteggiamento univoco.


Nell'attribuire a un gruppo un atteggiamento univoco, quando si parla di amore ci cadi spesso anche tu. Te lo dico.


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe voglia di postare il discorso del re di Norvegia, a questo punto
> il  concetto resta quello : agevolare l'accoglienza e l'integrazione nonché il rispetto delle culture  e delle religioni, *tutte*


Dissento, e stasera con un po' più di tempo ti spiego perchè secondo me no.
E non sono nemmeno d' accordo con il re di Norvegia, siamo tutti Norvegesi un corno, io non mi sento norvegese per esempio, non mi sento meglio dei norvegesi, ma nemmeno norvegese.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dissento, e stasera con un po' più di tempo ti spiego perchè secondo me no.
> E non sono nemmeno d' accordo con il re di Norvegia, siamo tutti Norvegesi un corno, io non mi sento norvegese per esempio, non mi sento meglio dei norvegesi, ma nemmeno norvegese.


ok stasera spiega che sai quanto mi piacciono le tue spiegazioni :inlove:
beh lui intendeva chi entra in norvegia con l'intento di contribuire alla vita del paese, a me piace tanto il concetto "mi casa es tu casa "
poi certo se mi sfasci tutto, mi incazzo un pochito:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Scegliere il meno peggio farà anche schifo ma è una esigenza che mantiene viva la democrazia, che non si nutre certo di qualunquismo o di disinteresse.
> Purtroppo spesso la gente è colpita dagli errori di comunicazione, non dalla sostanza e la praticabilità delle proposte.


Intendevo peggio come comunicazione.
Io non la sostenevo, non ci ha voluto, ha preferito altra lista, ma ho pensato :facepalm: per la comunicazione. Come si fa a dire a gente spaventata che non c'è da avere paura (anche se è vero) vuol dire trattarli da fifoni paurosi della propria ombra. Normale il massacro conseguente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Nell'attribuire a un gruppo un atteggiamento univoco, quando si parla di amore ci cadi spesso anche tu. Te lo dico.


Illustra. Mi interessa. Anzi. Apri un thread: Amore e pregiudizi :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Dissento, e stasera con un po' più di tempo ti spiego perchè secondo me no.
> E non sono nemmeno d' accordo con il re di Norvegia, siamo tutti Norvegesi un corno, io non mi sento norvegese per esempio, non mi sento meglio dei norvegesi, ma nemmeno norvegese.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok stasera spiega che sai quanto mi piacciono le tue spiegazioni :inlove:
> beh lui intendeva chi entra in norvegia con l'intento di contribuire alla vita del paese, a me piace tanto il concetto "mi casa es tu casa "
> poi certo se mi sfasci tutto, mi incazzo un pochito:carneval:


Però se lo pensi rivolto a te, ti incazzi. Io almeno sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se lo pensi rivolto a te, ti incazzi. Io almeno sì.


Aspe non ti seguo, se mi sfasci casa si mi incazzo se non altro perché se ti invito e ti do anche le chiavi rendendoti autonomo. gradirei che non mi rompi tutto 
insomma mi fido e mi scoccia se realizzo  che ho riposto male la mia fiducia


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

Che forti che siete! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che forti che siete! :up:


Ciao cara 
da quel che ho letto sei forte pure tu! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aspe non ti seguo, se mi sfasci casa si mi incazzo se non altro perché se ti invito e ti do anche le chiavi rendendoti autonomo. gradirei che non mi rompi tutto
> insomma mi fido e mi scoccia se realizzo  che ho riposto male la mia fiducia


Voglio dire che se vieni a Milano e voglio che parli milanese e mangi busecca e casseula, magari ti senti negata nella tua identità.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che se vieni a Milano e voglio che parli milanese e mangi busecca e casseula, magari ti senti negata nella tua identità.


Ma infatti io intendo la vera accoglienza e la vera integrazione nel rispetto delle specificità reciproche 

quindi tu mangi la bistecca e casseula e magari tanto per capire la assaggio anche io ( in fondo potrebbe piacermi ) 
ma se io mangio la torta la testo con prosciutto o la norcina a casa tua spero non ti offenda, anzi te ne offro un po'


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

Comunque l'inno alla fertilità su un pianeta con 7 miliardi di abitanti mi ricorda i lemming che si lanciano dalle scogliere in cerca di nuove terre.
Scustate l'ot dal vostro ot


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque l'inno alla fertilità su un pianeta con 7 miliardi di abitanti mi ricorda i lemming che si lanciano dalle scogliere in cerca di nuove terre.
> Scustate l'ot dal vostro ot


Trovo il tuo OT molto IT


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti io intendo la vera accoglienza e la vera integrazione nel rispetto delle specificità reciproche
> 
> quindi tu mangi la bistecca e casseula e magari tanto per capire la assaggio anche io ( in fondo potrebbe piacermi )
> ma se io mangio la torta la testo con prosciutto o la norcina a casa tua spero non ti offenda, anzi te ne offro un po'


Questa è co-integrazione, arricchimento reciproco. Però spesso si scrive integrazione e si legge assimilazione e annullamento.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trovo il tuo OT molto IT


Ti dirò, non riesco più ad essere cerebrale e prolissa come una volta... mi sembra tutto già visto, già detto.
Invidio che ha ancora voglia di discutere, ragionare, confrontarsi... a lungo.
forse ho la sindrome dei 140 caratteri. :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque l'inno alla fertilità su un pianeta con 7 miliardi di abitanti mi ricorda i lemming che si lanciano dalle scogliere in cerca di nuove terre.
> Scustate l'ot dal vostro ot





La Lupa ha detto:


> Ti dirò, non riesco più ad essere cerebrale e prolissa come una volta... mi sembra tutto già visto, già detto.
> Invidio che ha ancora voglia di discutere, ragionare, confrontarsi... a lungo.
> forse ho la sindrome dei 140 caratteri. :facepalm:


Benvenuta sintesi!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta sintesi!


Per me si, mi rende tutto molto più semplice!
(intendiamoci, non è che sia proprio assenza di pensiero... solo che ormai preferisco ascoltare, esprimermi mi affatica :unhappy


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è co-integrazione, arricchimento reciproco. Però spesso si scrive integrazione e si legge assimilazione e annullamento.


Per me integrazione deve essere arricchimento reciproco


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

Per me l'integrazione non esiste. Al massimo ci si può detestare con garbo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ti dirò, non riesco più ad essere cerebrale e prolissa come una volta... mi sembra tutto già visto, già detto.
> Invidio che ha ancora voglia di discutere, ragionare, confrontarsi... a lungo.
> forse ho la sindrome dei 140 caratteri. :facepalm:


Immagino  che su certi argomenti si sia già detto tanto qui e in altri luoghi virtuali 
Però  il punto di vista di ognuno ha sempre un suo valore ed è piacevole da leggere 
presumo che tu ti debba riabituare o forse restarai nei 140 caratteri anche là sinteticità è apprezzabile


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Per me l'integrazione non esiste. Al massimo ci si può detestare con garbo.


Nel senso di osservare  da lontano senza interagire o interagendo senza avere una reale confidenza ?


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Per me l'integrazione non esiste. Al massimo ci si può detestare con garbo.


Hahahahahah 

Scusa Lupè chi sono le due signore del tuo avatar?


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahahahah
> 
> Scusa Lupè chi sono le due signore del tuo avatar?


Non ne ho idea, immagino due zingare. E' una foto che trovai tra una lunga sequenza di foto di donne e questa mi sembrò decisamente affascinante.
Tu piuttosto.. ci sei molto affezionato al tuo? Perché mi turba parecchio, 'un te posso guarda'!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso di osservare  da lontano senza interagire o interagendo senza avere una reale confidenza ?


Direi entrambe. Io vivo in un paesino di campagna dove gli oriundi detestano quelli del paese a fianco, che dista 1 km.
Non c'è niente da fare, dai, tutto ci fa paura, tutto ci destabilizza. Io cerco di non essere così, ma finché un DNA alieno non ci contaminerà, la natura umana resta esclusiva. Mi pare.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per me è chiara una cosa, c*he col piffero tutte le ideologie e le religioni sono uguali e bisognerebbe anche avere il coraggio, coraggio che la sinistra italiana non ha mai avuto, di affermare con chiarezza che quelli che ho elencato prima sono dei valori di fronte ai quali non c'è islam o interpretazioni o tradizioni che tengano, così come era stato fatto a suo tempo con la chiesa cattolica.*
> Avere il coraggio di ripulire i ghetti che si sono creati dalle mele marce invece di cullarsi nell' illusoria idea che il melting pot anzi che il casino che ne è uscito sia una arricchimento.
> E sta cosa si è vista e si vede bene, una intera generazione è stata lasciata in balia della retorica populista della destra perchè non si è avuto il coraggio di dire fino in fondo che la legalità è un valore primario e non un accessorio sociale.


Da incorniciare!:up::up::up:


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Beh mi sembra che quello che scrivi sia tutto esatto, per quanto ti posso garantire che c'è una larga fetta della popolazione che sul neretto ci crede, e più o meno sommessamente pure lo dice.
> 
> Quello che mi propongo di dire è però questo: Gli uomini sono tutti uguali, non esistono razze, la genetica moderna ha ampiamente dimostrato che dentro una compagine che sembra omogenea ci sono più differenze che non tra colori di pelle e provenienze geografiche diverse, perciò il razzismo è una colossale baggianata.
> Quello che invece conta ed è evidentissimo sono le differenze di natura culturale. Su queste è necessario confrontarsi e dibattere, ed io affermo anche arrivare ad affermare dei principi imprescindibili.
> ...


Sacrosanto! Ci sarebbe da aggiungere che vale anche l'opposto: l'olocausto non giustifica Gaza. Con tutte le chiare ed enormi differenze tra i due casi.


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea, immagino due zingare. E' una foto che trovai tra una lunga sequenza di foto di donne e questa mi sembrò decisamente affascinante.
> Tu piuttosto.. *ci sei molto affezionato al tuo?* Perché mi turba parecchio, 'un te posso guarda'!


Per nulla, cercavo la foto di qualcuno che portasse il pizzetto come me ...... e che da poco ho tagliato per giunta.

Perchè ti turba?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Direi entrambe. Io vivo in un paesino di campagna dove gli oriundi detestano quelli del paese a fianco, che dista 1 km.
> Non c'è niente da fare, dai, tutto ci fa paura, tutto ci destabilizza. Io cerco di non essere così, ma finché un DNA alieno non ci contaminerà, la natura umana resta esclusiva. Mi pare.


noi umani siamo talmente imperfetti e timorosi che riusciamo a guardare male pure il vicino di casa


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> noi umani siamo talmente imperfetti e timorosi che riusciamo a guardare male pure il vicino di casa


Il mio è un autentico imbecille e qui potrei dilungarmi nel raccontare cose che voi umani......
e non è certo colpa mia se lui è così.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per nulla, cercavo la foto di qualcuno che portasse il pizzetto come me ...... e che da poco ho tagliato per giunta.
> 
> Perchè ti turba?


Per il pizzetto, ovviamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio è un autentico imbecille e qui potrei dilungarmi nel raccontare cose che voi umani......
> e non è certo colpa mia se lui è così.


Devo dire che nei miei traslochi ne ho trovato solo uno leggermente pazzerello  le riunioni di condominio quando  c'era lui erano uno spasso  poi magari lo maledicevo che  veramente era in tantino paranoico


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Per il pizzetto, ovviamente.


Hahahaha... allora puoi stare serena, per ora.


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Devo dire che nei miei traslochi ne ho trovato solo uno leggermente pazzerello  le riunioni di condominio quando  c'era lui erano uno spasso  poi magari lo maledicevo che  veramente era in tantino paranoico


Il mio è riuscito nell' arco di un anno:

-A far suonare una cinquantina di volte l'allarme, di notte e di giorno, a volte per ore, gli ho detto più volte che si mettesse una batteria tampone, ma lui niente, ogni volta che mancava la luce o lui rientrava a casa immancabilmente zac. gli ho spiegato che una allarme così non serve a un cavolo, ma niente...

-A sparare ad uno scoiattolo scambiandolo per una donnola. 

-A chiudere fuori dal cancello 100 volte il suo cane, che è più stupido di lui.

-A disseccare con prodotti chimici l'orto dell' altro vicino perchè non tollera che l'erba degli altri penetri da lui.

-A litigare con la moglie dell'altro vicino perchè gli ha detto che sua figlia dovrebbe chiudere le finestre quando fa' la doccia.

- A fabbricare una specie di depandance in legno, poi puntualmente ridemolita quando quelli del comune si sono accorti che c' era qualcosa in più.

Devo continuare? 

Magari lui pensa lo stesso di me ma la cosa non mi consola granchè......


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio è riuscito nell' arco di un anno:
> 
> -A far suonare una cinquantina di volte l'allarme, di notte e di giorno, a volte per ore, gli ho detto più volte che si mettesse una batteria tampone, ma lui niente, ogni volta che mancava la luce o lui rientrava a casa immancabilmente zac. gli ho spiegato che una allarme così non serve a un cavolo, ma niente...
> 
> ...


Dobbiamo aver avuto lo stesso vicino, più o meno


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

Capisci? Come si può pensare di integrarsi col corrispettivo russo (per dirne una) del tuo vicino?
Pia illusione.:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Capisci? Come si può pensare di integrarsi col corrispettivo russo (per dirne una) del tuo vicino?
> Pia illusione.:facepalm:


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Capisci? Come si può pensare di integrarsi col corrispettivo russo (per dirne una) del tuo vicino?
> Pia illusione.:facepalm:


Lasciando da parte il sociopatico del mio vicino  col quale peraltro finora non ho mai litigato, ritengo però che siccome devo condividere pure col russo questa crosta di terra che gira nel buio cosmico, devo arrivare ad accordarmi sulla base di quello che pensiamo possa valere sia per lui sia per me ( e sono tante cose in fondo).

Io ce l'ho con quelli che mi vogliono imporre di tornara al medioevo, mica con quelli che mi vogliono vendere una matrioska.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Capisci? Come si può pensare di integrarsi col corrispettivo russo (per dirne una) del tuo vicino?
> Pia illusione.:facepalm:


Ma perché è coglione non perché è russo o turco.
Non si può dire tutti i russi sono così, invece tutti i vicini sì :carneval:


----------



## marietto (8 Settembre 2016)

In questo thread quoto ogni singolo post di [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Illustra. Mi interessa. Anzi. Apri un thread: Amore e pregiudizi :mexican::mexican:


Ci sono già due thread, se non erro pratiche sessuali avanzate e "dipendenza psicologica", in cui è evidente questa tendenza (tua e di altri) ad attribuire a un gruppo un atteggiamento univoco e uscire dalla dialettica opinione versus opinione, ma Verità versus stronzata.

Il tema su cui si è espressa betty poi è proprio il classicone evergreen di questi tranelli perchè, pur senza essere antisionisti o negazionisti, esprimere valutazioni anche un po' diverse da quello-che-è-stato-stabilito è roba da masochisti.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ci sono già due thread, se non erro pratiche sessuali avanzate e "dipendenza psicologica", in cui è evidente questa tendenza (tua e di altri) ad attribuire a un gruppo un atteggiamento univoco e uscire dalla dialettica opinione versus opinione, ma Verità versus stronzata.
> 
> Il tema su cui si è espressa betty poi è proprio il classicone evergreen di questi tranelli perchè, pur senza essere antisionisti o negazionisti, esprimere valutazioni anche un po' diverse da quello-che-è-stato-stabilito è roba da masochisti.


Mi devo andare a cercare "dipendenza psicologica " ...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi devo andare a cercare "dipendenza psicologica " ...


E' quello sulla tua lotta contro l'alcoolismo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' quello sulla tua lotta contro l'alcoolismo.


Ok me lo cerco


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' quello sulla tua lotta contro l'alcoolismo.


Come sulla mia ??? So astemia praticamente :rotfl::rotfl:
strullo che non sei altro :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ci sono già due thread, se non erro pratiche sessuali avanzate e "dipendenza psicologica", in cui è evidente questa tendenza (tua e di altri) ad attribuire a un gruppo un atteggiamento univoco e uscire dalla dialettica opinione versus opinione, ma Verità versus stronzata.
> 
> Il tema su cui si è espressa betty poi è proprio il classicone evergreen di questi tranelli perchè, pur senza essere antisionisti o negazionisti, esprimere valutazioni anche un po' diverse da quello-che-è-stato-stabilito è roba da masochisti.


Però mi fai fare fatica.
Quello che è stato stabilito, sarebbe in riferimento al sionismo? Perché sono molto problematica sul tema e mi sembrava di averlo espresso.
In pratiche sessuali avanzate temo che possa essermi espressa secondo il mio sentire, ma non in maniera da oracolo.
Nel thread di Bettypage temo che lei abbia esposto in modo non chiarissima la situazione. In merito ne stanno discutendo anche oggi e, ad esempio, è chi ne sta parlando che ha un atteggiamento di parola di verità e mi sto astenendo. Dici che si capisce quello che penso anche quando non lo dico?


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Lasciando da parte il sociopatico del mio vicino  col quale peraltro finora non ho mai litigato, ritengo però che siccome devo condividere pure col russo questa crosta di terra che gira nel buio cosmico, devo arrivare ad accordarmi sulla base di quello che pensiamo possa valere sia per lui sia per me ( e sono tante cose in fondo).
> 
> Io ce l'ho con quelli che mi vogliono imporre di tornara al medioevo, mica con quelli che mi vogliono vendere una matrioska.


Io ti capisco e condivido.
Ma il vicino russo e sociopatico, no.
Credo che il 51% della popolazione non sia per l"accomodamento" altrimenti la storia dell'umanità sarebbe diversa. Finché non conquistiamo il 2% che ci manca per avere noi la maggioranza, continueremo a grattarci la crosta terrestre, per usare parole tue.


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe voglia di postare il discorso del re di Norvegia, a questo punto
> il  concetto resta quello : agevolare l'accoglienza e l'integrazione nonché il rispetto delle culture  e delle religioni, tutte


Ti devo una spiegazione sul mio dissenso , ora tento di spiegarmi meglio.

Il discorso del norvegese sulla integrazione è fatto su una base che secondo me è traballante per due motivi, il primo è quello dell' identità ed il secondo quello dei valori comuni.

Noi vogliamo integrare gli immigrati a cosa? Ad una cultura ed una identità che nemmeno noi abbiamo chiare?
La società cosiddetta occidentale ha solo una matrice comune, il pensiero razionale e razionalizzante, che ancora prima del capitalismo definisce il nostro atteggiamento nei confronti della vita e del mondo. Questo però non ci assegna una identità definita e concreta, ci inserisce in un limbo che mischia Gesù e Beethoven, Marx e Darwin, Freud e Spinoza.
Il nostro mondo assume tutto, mastica tutto e sputa tutto, in una complessità progressiva ed irrisolvibile. La vera quota di quello che siamo è il cambiamento, tecnologico, di costume, sociale.
Con questo non escludo che ci siano delle "identità formative" cioè che la nostra società non abbia dei valori, anzi, ne ha molti e sono il risultato dell' elaborazione storica di quanto ci è accaduto. Oggi come oggi nessuno si sognerebbe di mettere in discussione in modo formale le conquiste sociali che abbiamo maturato, come il principio di libertà individuale ad esempio.

Chi proviene da altre culture ha semplicemente una "identità formativa" diversa, peculiare del posto dove è cresciuto oppure prodotto del sistema valoriale della sua cultura di origine. 
E' possibile per lui integrarsi da noi? Si, se rielabora il suo sistema valoriale. No se pensa di poter vivere ignorando quello in cui è ospite, tenendo ben presente che rielaborare il suo sistema valoriale significa anche rinunciare alle sicurezze più o meno concrete che garantiva.

E' per questo che sono scettico. Qualsiasi società finora si è basata storicamente sulla omogeneità, sulla comunanza di alcuni valori, oggi stiamo vivendo questo gigantesco esperimento sociale che è la globalizzazione, che ci dicono inevitabile, quello che ne uscirà fra cento o duecento anni non lo sappiamo, siamo alla prova dei fatti. 

Spero di essermi spiegato, questa è comunque la mia opinione.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti devo una spiegazione sul mio dissenso , ora tento di spiegarmi meglio.
> 
> I,.l discorso del norvegese sulla integrazione è fatto su una base che secondo me è traballante per due motivi, il primo è quello dell' identità ed il secondo quello dei valori comuni.
> 
> ...


Ti sei spiegato benissimo
indubbiamente è improbabile  pensare ad un'integrazione che preservi le identità di ognuno senza limare qualcosa
i limiti  credo siano proprio questi la necessità di non rinunciare alle proprie identità, accompagnate spesso dal timore di perdere certi valori e certe sicurezze 
però il processo di globalizzazione ormai iniziato da tempo è inevitabilmente destinato a proseguire in tempi sempre più serrati, mi chiedo  rinunciare reciprocamente ad una minima parte di quelle sicurezze  può aiutare una coesistenza più pacifica e rispettosa l'uno dell'altro ? 
so bene di avere un'idea utopica e in un certo romantica che non corrisponde al reale


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2016)

ah bon. volevo scrivere una cosa sul fertility day, anche se ormai è OT. 

il fertility

[video=youtube;ylWHvrCtczk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylWHvrCtczk[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> ah bon. volevo scrivere una cosa sul fertility day, anche se ormai è OT.
> 
> il fertility
> 
> [video=youtube;ylWHvrCtczk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylWHvrCtczk[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questa è grande comunicazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> ah bon. volevo scrivere una cosa sul fertility day, anche se ormai è OT.
> 
> il fertility
> 
> [video=youtube;ylWHvrCtczk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylWHvrCtczk[/video]


 Sintetico ma efficace


----------



## passante (9 Settembre 2016)

immagino vi siano mancati i miei contributi di alto livello.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> immagino vi siano mancati i miei contributi di alto livello.


Beh sei mancato indubbiamente


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh sei mancato indubbiamente


:up:


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che se vieni a Milano e voglio che parli milanese e mangi busecca e casseula, magari ti senti negata nella tua identità.


Sì, ma alla fine a Milano non trovi più la michetta, ma il pane pugliese.

L'identità è una questione di maggioranza.
Quindi adesso mi tocca mangiare pugliese o l'arabo dell'Esselunga, in genere pani pieni di mollica, perché solo pochi panettieri vendono la michetta vuota come piaceva a noi milanesi non giovanissimi.
E c'è sempre qualcuno che ti spaccia per michetta o tartaruga una roba molliccia...
PS Anche il dialetto della mia infanzia, dei miei nonni, è scomparso. 
Il milanese è estinto.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio è riuscito nell' arco di un anno:
> 
> -A far suonare una cinquantina di volte l'allarme, di notte e di giorno, a volte per ore, gli ho detto più volte che si mettesse una batteria tampone, ma lui niente, ogni volta che mancava la luce o lui rientrava a casa immancabilmente zac. gli ho spiegato che una allarme così non serve a un cavolo, ma niente...
> 
> ...



Il tuo vicino ha detto alla vicina di far chiudere le finestre quando la figlia si fa la doccia?
Effettivamente non rientra nella media della popolazione maschile questo tipo di richiesta.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io ti capisco e condivido.
> Ma il vicino russo e sociopatico, no.
> *Credo che il 51% della popolazione non sia per l"accomodamento*" altrimenti la storia dell'umanità sarebbe diversa. Finché non conquistiamo il 2% che ci manca per avere noi la maggioranza, continueremo a grattarci la crosta terrestre, per usare parole tue.



Diciamo che il 51% della popolazione è a favore dell'integrazione e del buon vicinato quando:
1) il vicino è una bella figa/bel gnocco
2) il vicino ti presta roba
3) il vicino è ricco e paga le spese condominiali anche per te
4) il vicino te la dà
5) il vicino si lava ed è muto
6) il vicino ti invita ai barbecue
7) il vicino è sterile 
8) il vicino ti fa da baby sitter
9) il vicino è un mafioso temibile
10) il vicino è morto


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma alla fine a Milano non trovi più la michetta, ma il pane pugliese.
> 
> L'identità è una questione di maggioranza.
> Quindi adesso mi tocca mangiare pugliese o l'arabo dell'Esselunga, in genere pani pieni di mollica, perché solo pochi panettieri vendono la michetta vuota come piaceva a noi milanesi non giovanissimi.
> ...


Appunto. Tutto cambia. Pazienza! 
Può pure essere meglio. Io sono contenta che siano arrivate le mozzarelle di bufala e la bomba di latte, invece della Santa Lucia.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Tutto cambia. *Pazienza*!
> Può pure essere meglio. Io sono contenta che siano arrivate le mozzarelle di bufala e la bomba di latte, invece della Santa Lucia.


Io per la michetta sono in lutto, invece.
Mai mi rassegnerò.
I taralli non potranno mai sostituirla nel mio cuore.
(e a dire il vero non ne posso più dei taralli, ho la casa piena, frutto di vacanze in Puglia di conoscenti pugliesi. Taralli salati, taralli dolci, taralli glassati, taralli colorati... ).
Ma soprattutto...
è la diffusione della varietà che conta.
La nostra cucina è ricca perché abbiamo assimilato le cucine di tutto il mondo, ingredienti compresi.
Da quella greca (ai tempi dei romani, quando esisteva ancora una cucina greca e non la simil turca poverissima di adesso) a quella araba, fino a quella spagnola, quella austriaca etc.
Ci è andata di culo solo a non assimilare la cucina inglese.
La michetta fa parte della nostra ricchezza di prodotti alimentari diversi.
Quando negli anni addietro il pane pugliese l'ha sostituita nelle vendite noi abbiamo perso una parte importante di questa varietà.
Che è fatta anche di gorgonzola e mascarpone, che giu' al sud mica li mangiano.
L'optimum è quindi quello in cui michetta e pane pugliese sopravvivono nei luoghi d'origine e si diffondono anche altrove.
Purtroppo qui si è visto che un prodotto ha vinto sull'altro, che è scomparso.
Questo fenomeno è palese nella cucina greca antica, che è letteralmente stata sostituita da quella turca nei secoli della dominazione.


----------



## spleen (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo vicino ha detto alla vicina di far chiudere le finestre quando la figlia si fa la doccia?
> Effettivamente non rientra nella media della popolazione maschile questo tipo di richiesta.


Hahahahah...:rotfl:
No, E' stata la moglie dell' altro vicino a lamentarsi che la figlia di quello di cui sto parlando faceva la doccia a finestre aperte (degna figlia di degno personaggio ) perchè si era accorta che suo marito (di lei) la sbirciava.
Ne è nato un putiferio che si è concluso con la costruzione di quello che noi vicini chiamiamo "il muro di Berlino" cioè una specie di coltre di arbusti e tessuti impenetrabile agli sguardi....
Ma non sarebbe bastato chiudere la finestra? 
Ma lui è il tipo: - A casa mia faccio quello che voglio ad ogni costo. -:unhappy:

Poi non parliamo di come guidano la figlia e la moglie del "nostro" sulla stradina di antrata, un giorno o l'altro faranno danni.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io per la michetta sono in lutto, invece.
> Mai mi rassegnerò.
> I taralli non potranno mai sostituirla nel mio cuore.
> (e a dire il vero non ne posso più dei taralli, ho la casa piena, frutto di vacanze in Puglia di conoscenti pugliesi. Taralli salati, taralli dolci, taralli glassati, taralli colorati... ).
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:Sul neretto so morta dal ridere 

nel merito : però mi sembra strano che nessun panettiere cerchi di recuperare una tradizione così importante 

da me per esempio è un continuo riproporre prodotti della tradizione anche attraverso coltivazioni  di semi e cereali che erano stati dimenticati, di legumi che per anni non sono stati più coltivati e che ora sono di nuovo riscoperti e sono tornati a far parte della tradizione culinaria e così per gli ortaggi e gli allevamenti allo stato brado.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che il 51% della popolazione è a favore dell'integrazione e del buon vicinato quando:1) il vicino è una bella figa/bel gnocco2) il vicino ti presta roba3) il vicino è ricco e paga le spese condominiali anche per te4) il vicino te la dà5) il vicino si lava ed è muto6) il vicino ti invita ai barbecue7) il vicino è sterile 8) il vicino ti fa da baby sitter9) il vicino è un mafioso temibile10) il vicino è morto


 il mio vicino mi regala tartufi


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahahah...:rotfl:
> No, E' stata la moglie dell' altro vicino a lamentarsi che la figlia di quello di cui sto parlando faceva la doccia a finestre aperte (degna figlia di degno personaggio ) perchè si era accorta che suo marito (di lei) la sbirciava.
> Ne è nato un putiferio che si è concluso con la costruzione di quello che noi vicini chiamiamo "il muro di Berlino" cioè una specie di coltre di arbusti e tessuti impenetrabile agli sguardi....
> Ma non sarebbe bastato chiudere la finestra?
> ...


Ah ah ah almeno due risate te le fai :mexican:


----------



## spleen (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah almeno due risate te le fai :mexican:


Me la devo prendere con filosofia, non posso scegliermi i vicini e mi sembra di aver capito che il muro contro muro sia controproducente, poi c'è di peggio, il vicino dei miei cognati si è costruito un campo di volo illegale e decolla col deltaplano passandogli tre metri sopra la cucina.
Un giorno o l'altro lo troveranno piantato come un moscerino alla ringhiera del loro balcone. 

La gente  stanno poco bene.....:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahahah...:rotfl:
> *No, E' stata la moglie dell' altro vicino a lamentarsi che la figlia di quello di cui sto parlando faceva la doccia a finestre aperte (degna figlia di degno personaggio ) perchè si era accorta che suo marito (di lei) la sbirciava.*
> Ne è nato un putiferio che si è concluso con la costruzione di quello che noi vicini chiamiamo "il muro di Berlino" cioè una specie di coltre di arbusti e tessuti impenetrabile agli sguardi....
> Ma non sarebbe bastato chiudere la finestra?
> ...


ah ecco, tutto rientra nella norma


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Me la devo prendere con filosofia, non posso scegliermi i vicini e mi sembra di aver capito che il muro contro muro sia controproducente, *poi c'è di peggio, il vicino dei miei cognati si è costruito un campo di volo illegale e decolla col deltaplano passandogli tre metri sopra la cucina.*
> Un giorno o l'altro lo troveranno piantato come un moscerino alla ringhiera del loro balcone.
> 
> La gente  stanno poco bene.....:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa è stupenda, mancava negli annali dei litigi delle riunioni condominiali!


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Sul neretto so morta dal ridere
> 
> nel merito : però mi sembra strano che nessun panettiere cerchi di recuperare una tradizione così importante
> 
> da me per esempio è un continuo riproporre prodotti della tradizione anche attraverso coltivazioni  di semi e cereali che erano stati dimenticati, di legumi che per anni non sono stati più coltivati e che ora sono di nuovo riscoperti e sono tornati a far parte della tradizione culinaria e così per gli ortaggi e gli allevamenti allo stato brado.


Perché la michetta non dura.
La fai e rimane mangiabile per poco.
Devi avere clienti che la capiscono.
Che sono abituati a quel sapore, alla mancanza di mollica.
Se no la fai alla mattina e a mezzogiorno già la butti via.
Una volta il pranzo con michetta e prosciutto era un classico.
Oggi prendi l'arabo che è più morbido.
Sono cambiati i gusti, è cambiata la gente.
Poi dalle mie parti tutti i proprietari dei panifici sono pugliesi.
Un po' come se tutti i pizzaioli divenissero egiziani.
Hai presente come fanno la pizza gli egiziani?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Me la devo prendere con filosofia, non posso scegliermi i vicini e mi sembra di aver capito che il muro contro muro sia controproducente, poi c'è di peggio, il vicino dei miei cognati si è costruito un campo di volo illegale e decolla col deltaplano passandogli tre metri sopra la cucina.
> Un giorno o l'altro lo troveranno piantato come un moscerino alla ringhiera del loro balcone.
> 
> La gente  stanno poco bene.....:carneval:


Vabbeh in Sicilia il vicino di un mio amico  si è fatto costruire un terrazzo in pochissimo tempo, ovviamemte abusivo  e il terrazzo superava il muro di cinta delle due proprietà 
Al nostro amico lo prendevamo in giro :" Vabbeh ora hai una tettoia sotto la quale puoi parcheggiare l'auto quando piove e non vuoi rimetterla in garage " :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché la michetta non dura.
> La fai e rimane mangiabile per poco.
> Devi avere clienti che la capiscono.
> Che sono abituati a quel sapore, alla mancanza di mollica.
> ...


si e anche come fanno la pasta :singleeye: o meglio tentano di fare la pasta 
comunque la pasta più atroce la mangiai in Francia :nuke:


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbeh in Sicilia il vicino di un mio amico  si è fatto costruire un terrazzo in pochissimo tempo, ovviamemte abusivo  e il terrazzo superava il muro di cinta delle due proprietà
> Al nostro amico lo prendevamo in giro :" Vabbeh ora hai una tettoia sotto la quale puoi parcheggiare l'auto quando piove e non vuoi rimetterla in garage " :rotfl:



E ci lamentiamo di perdere la nostra identità culturale...


----------



## spleen (9 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa è stupenda, mancava negli annali dei litigi delle riunioni condominiali!


Ti garantisco che sul tipo potrei scrivere un libro, è un attempato signore, individualista e litigatore con tutti i vicini che ormai pensionato alcuni anni fa ha scoperto la sua passione per il volo. La sua costruzione del velivolo e del campo, i suoi voli ed i suoi incidenti aerei sono autentiche vicende di epica :carneval:.
In paese lo chiamano Boeing.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che sul tipo potrei scrivere un libro, è un attempato signore, individualista e litigatore con tutti i vicini che ormai pensionato alcuni anni fa ha scoperto la sua passione per il volo. La sua costruzione del velivolo e del campo, i suoi voli ed i suoi incidenti aerei sono autentiche vicende di epica :carneval:.
> In paese lo chiamano Boeing.


:rotfl:Un mito


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E ci lamentiamo di perdere la nostra identità culturale...


Io non mi lamento


----------



## Divì (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché la michetta non dura.
> La fai e rimane mangiabile per poco.
> Devi avere clienti che la capiscono.
> Che sono abituati a quel sapore, alla mancanza di mollica.
> ...


La michetta pesa esattamente 50 grammi. È perfetta per le diete. Se togli due spicchi hai la porzione weight Watchers consentita di pane.

Non solo dura poco, ma anche surgelarla la uccide.

La weight watchers non c'è più. Il pane quotidiano non c'è più e la michetta neppure.

Condivido il lutto, danny.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> La michetta pesa esattamente 50 grammi. È perfetta per le diete. Se togli due spicchi hai la porzione weight Watchers consentita di pane.
> 
> Non solo dura poco, ma anche surgelarla la uccide.
> 
> ...


Tu e [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] mi state facendo venire la voglia di assaggiare la vera michetta ... E mo come la mettiamo ? :mexican:M chi la prepara ?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che sul tipo potrei scrivere un libro, è un attempato signore, individualista e litigatore con tutti i vicini che ormai pensionato alcuni anni fa ha scoperto la sua passione per il volo. La sua costruzione del velivolo e del campo, i suoi voli ed i suoi incidenti aerei sono autentiche vicende di epica :carneval:.
> *In paese lo chiamano Boeing*.


:rotfl:


----------



## La Lupa (9 Settembre 2016)

Intanto devo confessare la mia totale ignoranza in fatto di michette, e me ne dispiace...comunque, dopo aver letto queste ultime pagine, davvero, ma di che fertilità andiamo cianciando? Estinguiamoci!
(mi avete fatto ridere :rotfl


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Intanto devo confessare la mia totale ignoranza in fatto di michette, e me ne dispiace...comunque, dopo aver letto queste ultime pagine, davvero, ma di che fertilità andiamo cianciando? Estinguiamoci!
> (mi avete fatto ridere :rotfl


Buondì cara  estinguiamoci mi sembra troppo drastico, il tempo per un caffè ce l'ho?


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Intanto devo confessare la mia totale ignoranza in fatto di michette, e me ne dispiace...comunque, dopo aver letto queste ultime pagine, davvero, ma di che fertilità andiamo cianciando? *Estinguiamoci!*
> (mi avete fatto ridere :rotfl


non vi vorrà tanto, mi sa...


----------



## La Lupa (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buondì cara  estinguiamoci mi sembra troppo drastico, il tempo per un caffè ce l'ho?


Vedi? T'ha risposto nobody qua sotto... Giusto caffè e sigaretta...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> non vi vorrà tanto, mi sa...





La Lupa ha detto:


> Vedi? T'ha risposto nobody qua sotto... Giusto caffè e sigaretta...


Azza nemmeno fumo mi rimane proprio poco tempo :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Perché la michetta non dura.
> La fai e rimane mangiabile per poco.
> Devi avere clienti che la capiscono.
> *Che sono abituati a quel sapore, alla mancanza di mollica.
> ...


Ma che ne sanno loro...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> La michetta pesa esattamente 50 grammi. È perfetta per le diete. Se togli due spicchi hai la porzione weight Watchers consentita di pane.
> 
> Non solo dura poco, ma anche surgelarla la uccide.
> 
> ...


Surgelata e scongelata è legno.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vedi? T'ha risposto nobody qua sotto... Giusto caffè e sigaretta...


ma anche un amaro... o un mirto ghiacciato.


----------



## La Lupa (9 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma anche un amaro... o un mirto ghiacciato.


Mirto eh?:saggio:


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mirto eh?:saggio:


sempre! :saggio:


----------



## La Lupa (9 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sempre! :saggio:


:salta:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma anche un amaro... o un mirto ghiacciato.


Ecco un mirto ghiacciato, visto che siamo dopo pranzo lo gradisco


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco un mirto ghiacciato, visto che siamo dopo pranzo lo gradisco


consiglio il mirto bianco, fatto con le foglie... più difficile da trovare ma decisamente migliore. Meno dolce e più digestivo


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2016)

M'è venuta la curiosità sulla michetta.
A Bologna c'è la rosetta, che mi pare sia la stessa cosa...
Ma è quella roba senza mollica che davvero dopo un'ora che l'hai portata a casa ti pare di mangiare una suola di scarpe?!
La mangiavo da piccola, non col prosciutto, ma con la mortazza.


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> M'è venuta la curiosità sulla michetta.
> A Bologna c'è la rosetta, che mi pare sia la stessa cosa...
> Ma è quella roba senza mollica che davvero dopo un'ora che l'hai portata a casa ti pare di mangiare una suola di scarpe?!
> La mangiavo da piccola, non col prosciutto, ma con la mortazza.


ma lascia perdere la michetta e vai di pizza e mortadella


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> M'è venuta la curiosità sulla michetta.
> A Bologna c'è la rosetta, che mi pare sia la stessa cosa...
> Ma è quella roba senza mollica che davvero dopo un'ora che l'hai portata a casa ti pare di mangiare una suola di scarpe?!
> La mangiavo da piccola, non col prosciutto, ma con la mortazza.


Si chiama anche rosetta.
Non dura.
Croccante.
L'unica forma di pane che ha 3 diversi sapori: quello degli spicchi, quello del cappello e quello del fondo.
Il capello è sempre il più conteso. Anche quando l'ho presa, di recente, se lo mangiava mia figlia.


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere la michetta e vai di pizza e mortadella



Ti potrei opporre un lampredotto.
Quello sì...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si chiama anche rosetta.
> Non dura.
> Croccante.
> L'unica forma di pane che ha 3 diversi sapori: quello degli spicchi, quello del cappello e quello del fondo.
> Il capello è sempre il più conteso. Anche quando l'ho presa, di recente, se lo mangiava mia figlia.


Ah la Rosetta 
il mio panino quotidiano con affettati a scuola 
qui ancora si trova ed è croccante, abbastanza vuota dentro, quindi si farcisce bene, slurp


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere la michetta e vai di pizza e mortadella


assomiglia alla ciaccia che mangiavo a Firenze, buona ma pesantuccia


----------



## ivanl (9 Settembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere la michetta e vai di pizza e mortadella


Nob, come al solito, da verde perenne :up:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io per la michetta sono in lutto, invece.
> Mai mi rassegnerò.
> I taralli non potranno mai sostituirla nel mio cuore.
> (e a dire il vero non ne posso più dei taralli, ho la casa piena, frutto di vacanze in Puglia di conoscenti pugliesi. Taralli salati, taralli dolci, taralli glassati, taralli colorati... ).
> ...


Il mio panettiere fa la vera michEtta:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

Comunque a me è tornata  fame, che ve possino !!!!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## La Lupa (9 Settembre 2016)

Potrei lasciarvi divertire ancora un pochino, e' vero, ma invece sono perfida entro a gamba tesa e segno in rovesciata.


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si chiama anche rosetta.
> Non dura.
> Croccante.
> L'unica forma di pane che ha 3 diversi sapori: quello degli spicchi, quello del cappello e quello del fondo.
> Il capello è sempre il più conteso. Anche quando l'ho presa, di recente, se lo mangiava mia figlia.


Ambè, allora voi milanesi ve la credete ma la rosetta ce l'abbiamo pure noi! Tiè!
Vero, 3 sapori...il fondo non mi piace!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Potrei lasciarvi divertire ancora un pochino, e' vero, ma invece sono perfida entro a gamba tesa e segno in rovesciata.


Buona 
a sto punto mi vado a mangiare le patatine


----------



## Nobody (9 Settembre 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Nob, come al solito, da verde perenne :up:


:up:


----------



## La Lupa (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buona
> a sto punto mi vado a mangiare le patatine


Le patatine fanno male. :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Le patatine fanno male. :facepalm:


E che non lo so, per questo le mangio ma quelle artigianali che costano pure un botto


----------



## La Lupa (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che non lo so, per questo le mangio ma quelle artigianali che costano pure un botto


E ma sai che buone? Belin, m'e' venuta fame anche a me...:spaghetti:


----------



## ologramma (9 Settembre 2016)

questa è quella romana , da noi ancora la producono ma non la prediligo perchè se non la mangi subito è na sola . entrato in un forno c'è una macchina pressatrice che le sminuzza con peso standart non capisco i fornai che sapendo il peso di una perchè devono ripesarle quando sono in busta ?
Una semplice moltiplicazione non la sanno fare? Ti faranno pagare anche la busta di carta?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> questa è quella romana , da noi ancora la producono ma non la prediligo perchè se non la mangi subito è na sola . entrato in un forno c'è una macchina pressatrice che le sminuzza con peso standart non capisco i fornai che sapendo il peso di una perchè devono ripesarle quando sono in busta ?
> Una semplice moltiplicazione non la sanno fare? Ti faranno pagare anche la busta di carta?


rosetta pure questa


----------



## spleen (9 Settembre 2016)

Hahahaahahhaah qua la discussione è finita a tarallucci e vino, anzi a pane e mortadella.....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2016)

Ecco, partendo da una comunicazione sbagliata, siamo arrivati a comunicarci che ci piace la diversità, la nostra. Ma che è nostra perché si è costruita con molteplici arricchimenti. Continueremo così :up:


----------



## spleen (9 Settembre 2016)

Bene, allora stasera sarde in saor.


----------



## ologramma (9 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> rosetta pure questa


no è la rosetta classica e come ho detto le fa una macchina, quindi da giu a su è tutta eguale:up:


----------



## ologramma (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahaahahhaah qua la discussione è finita a tarallucci e vino, anzi a pane e mortadella.....


mangiata adesso  per merenda dato che non ho mangiato?:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> no è la rosetta classica e come ho detto le fa una macchina, quindi da giu a su è tutta eguale:up:


Azzo il mito della Rosetta demolito


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Bene, allora stasera sarde in saor.


Buone pure quelle


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ambè, allora voi milanesi ve la credete ma la rosetta ce l'abbiamo pure noi! Tiè!
> Vero, 3 sapori...il fondo non mi piace!


Il problema è che noi abbiamo quella la cotoletta e non so cosa
Voi dove ci si gira ci si gira c'è da morire con il cibo..


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che noi abbiamo quella la cotoletta e non so cosa
> Voi dove ci si gira ci si gira c'è da morire con il cibo..


Il risotto!!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Potrei lasciarvi divertire ancora un pochino, e' vero, ma invece sono perfida entro a gamba tesa e segno in rovesciata.


Per me è zozzissima. Non le reggo più robe così unte.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il risotto!!!!


Vero..talmente abituata che non lo considero


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Si chiama anche rosetta.*
> Non dura.
> Croccante.
> L'unica forma di pane che ha 3 diversi sapori: quello degli spicchi, quello del cappello e quello del fondo.
> Il capello è sempre il più conteso. Anche quando l'ho presa, di recente, se lo mangiava mia figlia.


Sicuro?
Secondo me la rosetta ha più mollica ed è più morbida. 
La michetta è crosta con una mollica secca.


----------



## banshee (9 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sicuro?
> Secondo me la rosetta ha più mollica ed è più morbida.
> La michetta è crosta con una mollica secca.


Si, la rosetta (almeno quella romana) ha mollica ed è morbida.
Comunque con la mortadella, la pizza bianca, top


----------



## La Lupa (9 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Per me è zozzissima. Non le reggo più robe così unte.


Che peccato. Poteva nascere un'amicizia e invece, niente. 
(A un genovese puoi toccargli la madre, ma la focaccia no)


----------



## Divì (9 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Surgelata e scongelata è legno.


Infatti. ... e io che ho detto ? 

È un tipo di pane da consumare quotidianamente. Vorrei dire da ricchi.....
Mia nonna (pugliese) faceva il pane in casa e durava almeno un settimana ...... non si buttava niente, manco la crosta.


----------



## Divì (9 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il risotto!!!!


E la casseoula e il panettone e le verze e il pesce di fiume ......


----------



## Divì (9 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> E la casseoula e il panettone e le verze e il pesce di fiume ......


Ah. Gli ossibuchi (Boni! )


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2016)

Vabbe, pure voi brutta gente di Milàn c'avete robette da mangiare dai!!! 

Ps: auguri!!


----------



## Divì (9 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbe, pure voi brutta gente di Milàn c'avete robette da mangiare dai!!!
> 
> Ps: auguri!!


Grazie ragazza!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ah. Gli ossibuchi (Boni! )


Buonissimi gli ossibuchi !!!!!!! :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> E la casseoula e il panettone e le verze e il pesce di fiume ......


I brüscitt di mia nonna.


----------



## Nicka (9 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> I brüscitt di mia nonna.


Che roba è?


----------



## Eliade (11 Settembre 2016)

Siamo governati da imbecilli....


----------

